# Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception



## Velocity (Dec 9, 2010)

​


----------



## Skylit (Dec 9, 2010)

No Atlantis?


----------



## stavrakas (Dec 9, 2010)

Holy shit, I can't fucking wait. Among Thieves is in my top 3 favourite games of all time.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 9, 2010)

Skylit said:


> No Atlantis?



That's Uncharted 4.


----------



## Corran (Dec 9, 2010)

Skylit said:


> No Atlantis?



It says "Atlantis of the sands" in the article, so expect some kind of Atlantis 

Also, fucking hyped as hell!


----------



## The Boss (Dec 9, 2010)

Do want. :33


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 9, 2010)

Sully playing a key role in this game = win.


----------



## Kagawa (Dec 9, 2010)

Got 1-2 and they were good so.. I'll probably get this


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2010)

YES!  Day one buy!


----------



## Kri (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2010)

Is that seriously the final title? 

Looking forward to it whatever they call it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 9, 2010)

Nooo I want more!! That trailer was so short. Already super hyped about this. Can't wait!


----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh, I get it now. He deceived that plane into crashing and now the plane is out for revenge. Drake is actually the bad guy in this game.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 9, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Oh, I get it now. He deceived that plane into crashing and now the plane is out for revenge. Drake is actually the bad guy in this game.



*Spoiler*: __ 








Second expression makes me chuckle 

I mean, look


----------



## Cyclonic (Dec 9, 2010)

orgasm..............


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 9, 2010)

More funny, less murder please.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 9, 2010)

Cyclonic said:


> orgasm..............



concept art


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kri (Dec 9, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Drake is actually the bad guy in this game.


You were deceived too.

He was the bad guy all along.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 9, 2010)

Do want!


----------



## TrueKing (Dec 9, 2010)

_Wow I knew they were coming out with a third one I just didn't know it would come out so fast. The title looks way better then what a I first saw and finding out a little about Drake in the third game is a good idea._


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 9, 2010)

Kri said:


> You were deceived too.
> 
> He was the bad guy all along.


Lord ll Pallazo


----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's finished with that one and looking for the next poor plane to deceive 

He's such a douchebag.



Kri said:


> You were deceived too.
> 
> He was the bad guy all along.



All that killing. All that stealing

I should have seen it all along.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, didn't Baldy even comment on Drake's evilness?


----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Yeah, didn't Baldy even comment on Drake's evilness?



Not sure, but i'm really looking forward to Uncharted 4: Drake's Conception. It'll cover his early adventuring life starting with the treacherous crawl through his first horrible tunnel.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 9, 2010)

Uncharted 5 : Glint in my dad's Eye will be superior.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 9, 2010)

FUCK YES. Uncharted 2 is my favorite game in years.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 9, 2010)

Great news, can't wait to play it. As long as Sully doesn't die in it then I'm hyped.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 9, 2010)

Drake looks as good as ever...  ... but that 2nd pic really brings the lulz.


----------



## Laix (Dec 9, 2010)

This is just the shiz.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 9, 2010)

I ain't gay, but that Boxart is sexy as fuck...


----------



## The Boss (Dec 9, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> concept art



Drake is always so fashionable.  My boner... shit I cannot control it.


----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> I ain't gay, but that Boxart is sexy as fuck...



How would you be gay for finding the box art sexy? Are you a box art of the same gender?

Oh, you mean Drake looks sexy on there. As a very gay box art myself, I agree.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 9, 2010)

Dont poke me in the eye shoko, not again 



Kusuriuri said:


> How would you be gay for finding the box art sexy? Are you a box art of the same gender?


Bigduo is a brand of paper.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 9, 2010)

Drake. :33

This makes me want to re-play U2.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 9, 2010)

I like the setting, it's the complete opposite extreme of #2. Not too fond of the title "Drakes Deception" tbh.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Dec 9, 2010)

FUCK YEAH

i cannot wait for this game, but hopefully they change the name


----------



## DgM (Dec 9, 2010)

ZOMG ZOMG i cant believe this is actually happening. Woop Uncharted 3. I really liked the single player in Among Thieves and since they didnt use the PS3's full potential in that we can only expect better, better graphics, better gameplay and some kick ass multiplayer.


----------



## Fireball (Dec 9, 2010)

oh yes, let's do this shit baby.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 9, 2010)

Can't fucking wait.


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 9, 2010)

YES YES HOLY FUCK YES

FUCK I WANT THIS GAME

SO FUCKING EXCITED


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 9, 2010)

What the fuck, how was that even a "trailer"? Keeping us in suspense like this pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 9, 2010)

More Sully?

Fuck yeah


----------



## Aries (Dec 9, 2010)

This is going to be good


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 9, 2010)

very excited about this, especially the multiplayer


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 9, 2010)

My #1 most wanted game of all time (excluding The Last Guardian).


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 9, 2010)

UC3 coming out



*Yeeeeeaaaaahhhh*


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Dec 9, 2010)

just reading this made me go out and get U2 again lol. Thankfully i got it for a good price =D  cannot wait for U3!!! The name isn't the greatest but the first one was Drake's Fortune so Drake's Deception doesnt really bother me all that much, Among Thieves is definitely a better title though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2010)

Sully being my favorite character, i'm pretty psyched for more awesome, witty dialogue in this game.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Dec 10, 2010)

2011 game of the year, calling it now



Rhythmic- said:


> What the fuck, how was that even a "trailer"? Keeping us in suspense like this pisses me off sometimes.



pretty sure were supposed to get a real trailer at the spike VGAs


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 10, 2010)

Fuck. Yeah.

Pre-order/1st  day release buy.


----------



## Skylit (Dec 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_J9ma8Z71E&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 10, 2010)

Cant wait for this


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2010)

I cant wait...


----------



## Skylit (Dec 10, 2010)

*stares at his location*


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 10, 2010)

So, I'm assuming the release date is going to be around Nov. of next year.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2010)

Drake looks so old and rugged. How the hell is Sully going to be doing anything with him?

At least this has nothing to do with Marky Mark.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2010)

Skylit said:


> *stares at his location*



:33 Do want.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 11, 2010)

If only I didn't have class


----------



## Skylit (Dec 11, 2010)

btw, did you guys hear that there is the rumor that UC3 is going to be released on the 12nd January?

I can't believe that. And I won't believe that.

/E:



> But when terrible secrets of this lost city are uncovered, their journey becomes a desperate bid for survival that will force Drake to confront his deepest fears.



CLOWNS!


----------



## DgM (Dec 11, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can watch a stream of the Spike VGAs since i live in the UK and we dont have Spike.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 11, 2010)

Holy shit, now I'm really hyped. This will be better than among thieves.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 11, 2010)

trailer


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 11, 2010)

LOL, GT site jammed with traffic of people trying to watch the trailers of upcoming games.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 11, 2010)

the Uncharted series are the only games that makes me jealous of PS3 owners, god damn it looks like it will be great.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks good so far! It's gonna be an awesome holiday next year!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 11, 2010)

11/1/11 will be amazing.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 11, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> 11/1/11 will be amazing.


Looks like November is going to rape other games.


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2010)

Drake is a bro.

Good People.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 11, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Looks like November is going to rape other games.



I will probably end up having a backlog of games thanks to this November. 

Good thing Uncharted 3 comes first.


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2010)

Uncharted always comes first. 

Elder Scrolls can wait.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 11, 2010)

I wonder how Naughty Dog will improve the multiplayer. 

It had a solid formula in Uncharted 2 but it can be expanded on.


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2010)

Yea by not being so cheap and having all the guns buffed so every newbie can kill with 1 shot like a certain shitty Call of Duty game.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 12, 2010)

This is going to be a long 11 months for me


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 12, 2010)

So I get 10 days to play this before my life gets sucked into Skyrim? Game on.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 12, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> So I get 10 days to play this before my life gets sucked into Skyrim? Game on.


Gotta love them Elder Scrolls <3

On topic :
UC3 Dynamic Theme
[YOUTUBE]tK_dMgKumak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skylit (Dec 12, 2010)

"This I did."

Who else could do something like that? 

/E:

I love Drake's scarf and I think some singleplayer scenes in multiplayer will kick ass.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 12, 2010)

Added the VGA trailer to the first post! We missed you Drake! pek


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Gotta love them Elder Scrolls <3
> 
> On topic :
> UC3 Dynamic Theme
> [YOUTUBE]tK_dMgKumak[/YOUTUBE]



I liked it till the singing started.


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 12, 2010)

I am so excited for this game!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 12, 2010)

I had to buy the new Drake avatar on Playstation Store.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

So I'm finally making the jump from 360 to PS3, and Uncharted is probably the game im looking forward to playing most. This trailer just makes me even more eager to play this series!


----------



## Skylit (Dec 12, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I had to buy the new Drake avatar on Playstation Store.



I think everyone had to. 

But there is another avatar:

U3
Drakes Deception

But I don't find it on the Playstation Store.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 12, 2010)

Skylit said:


> U3
> Drakes Deception
> 
> But I don't find it on the Playstation Store.



Type in the code F3E9-33NJ-JGCQ to redeem the avatar.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 12, 2010)

I really need to get that Dynamic Theme...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 12, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I really need to get that Dynamic Theme...



Register for updates on  website to rechieve a voucher for the dynamic theme.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 12, 2010)

Jizzzzzzz...


I got the dynamic theme already.


----------



## Skylit (Dec 12, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Type in the code F3E9-33NJ-JGCQ to redeem the avatar.



Ah, those codes. I see.

Where did you get them from?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 12, 2010)

I got all the information from .

All of the add ons for Uncharted 2 are 50% off for now.


----------



## Slice (Dec 12, 2010)

This looks really good.

Liked the first and loved the second one. So i guess i wont be disappointed.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 12, 2010)

So this behind the scenes vid has yet to be posted here? 

[YOUTUBE]-1FnE6NZNzU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 12, 2010)

Great vid. Nolan North is really enjoying it.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> So this behind the scenes vid has yet to be posted here?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-1FnE6NZNzU[/YOUTUBE]



I love Naughty Dog. :33


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 12, 2010)

omg I hope Uncharted(the series) will never be over..I love this shit...


----------



## Phunin (Dec 12, 2010)

Meh, darn you Naughty Dog. I was resisting the temptation to get a PlayStation 3 for so long, even though God of War 3, Metal Gear Solid 4 and Uncharted 2 has been staring me in the face. But I do not think I can resist any longer. I definitely wanna play this game.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 12, 2010)

Phunin said:


> Meh, darn you Naughty Dog. I was resisting the temptation to get a PlayStation 3 for so long, even though God of War 3, Metal Gear Solid 4 and Uncharted 2 has been staring me in the face. But I do not think I can resist any longer. I definitely wanna play this game.


WTF are you still doing here? Go get ps3 and play those games.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2010)

Such a pity that I sold my PS3.


----------



## superman_1 (Dec 13, 2010)

oh man i cant wait for this game... this is gonna be so epic... looking forward to sand/desert setting and new features this game will have.... 2011 will be the year of the ps3... so many good exclusives coming to ps3... awesome...


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 13, 2010)

superman_1 said:


> oh man i cant wait for this game... this is gonna be so epic... looking forward to sand/desert setting and new features this game will have.... *2011 will be the year of the ps3*... so many good exclusives coming to ps3... awesome...



4th year coming?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2010)

Eh, I don't know about that. PS3's first year was pretty rough.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 13, 2010)

2008, 2009, 2010, 2011

It's easy to start counting from 2007 when I say 4 years coming, but MGS4, LBP and inFAMOUS started the rape back in '08.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2010)

2008 was not a PS3 year, at all. 2009 was though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 13, 2010)

Wherever Metal Gear is stamped it's an instant PS3 year. Fuck, this year was PSP year. Disagree? Clearly you're wrong 

oh yeah, inFAMOUS came out last year, my bad.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Dec 13, 2010)

This game is a serious first day purchase/ pro-order if possible.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Wherever Metal Gear is stamped it's an instant PS3 year. Fuck, this year was PSP year. Disagree? Clearly you're wrong
> 
> oh yeah, inFAMOUS came out last year, my bad.



This year was not a PSP year, lolz, Wii had a better year then PSP 

Metal Gear Series is dying, as it should. Milking a series isn't needed. Raiden looks interesting because of the gameplay, story for metal gear is just...ugh.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 13, 2010)

well of course Wii had a better year. It's not always a new Donkey Kong comes out you know.  But dat Peace Walker 

I agree with the milking part, and I also I wish Metal Gear gets some rest. If they wanna do another one, wait a few years, make it in the future with slight ties to MG-MGS4. As for the story, son, do you not have emotion?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2010)

Like serious does that shit have to go to every thread?

The PS been raping and gaining momentum for a while now..Everybody knows. Stop the damage control maneuvres.

This thread is about Uncharted and how fuck awesome it is/will be..I feel previleged by being able to enjoy such great title. If you can't/won't, well..Get a PS3 asap..you're missing out on greatness.

edit btw MGS4 is one of the greatest games this generation so far..


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2010)

Peace Walker is so fucking great. I heard it's coming to the PSN store so you can DL and play it on your PS3. If this happens.. you bet 2011 is PS3's year.  I might even buy it just cause I love it that much. 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> edit btw MGS4 is one of the greatest games this generation so far..



Instant boner for you sir!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2010)

Didn't say MGS4 wasn't great. Just saying it didn't make 2008 PS3's year, plenty of other games on other consoles where's ps3 basically had that. PS3 on the other hand began the PS3 roll, and 2010 was a little disappointing for it but 2011 will make up for it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 13, 2010)

Best single player I've ever played.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 13, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Didn't say MGS4 wasn't great. Just saying it didn't make 2008 PS3's year, plenty of other games on other consoles where's ps3 basically had that.



The PS3 had Disgaea 3, LittleBigPlanet, Valkyria Chronicles, Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm, Resistance 2 and MGS4... While the 360 had Lost Odyssey, Ninja Gaiden 2, Fable 2 and Gears of War 2. This is of course ignoring the multiplatform titles that were on both consoles.

So do you want to rethink your statement?


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 13, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> 2008 was not a PS3 year, at all. 2009 was though.





What game did 360 have that was anywhere close to being as good as MGS4 in 2008?

Oh wait that's right 360 doesn't have any game at all that is even close to MGS4.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2010)

This doesn't have to be a console war guys


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Oh wait that's right 360 doesn't have any game at all that is even close to MGS4.



MGS4 is not the greatest game ever made. It's a great game, definitely, but its not in a league of it's own. Off the top of my head, I enjoyed playing Bioshock and ME2 more than I did MGS4. IMO what would have made it perfect is if they managed to tell more of the story in-game as opposed to resorting to cutscenes so much.

I'll say that ps3 had the better year when it comes to exclusives though. Had it been $300 dollars cheaper I'd probably have picked one up.

Of course, now that it IS $300 dollars cheaper (and 2011 definitely seems to favor ps3, Uncharted 3 being a great example), I know what im buying myself for christmas. 

Oh and on a more on topic related note, how dated is Uncharted: Drake's fortune, if at all? I think im going to rent it, just so I can get caught up on the story before I buy Uncharted 2.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 13, 2010)

Heads up, guys! Sneak peek of Uncharted 3 gameplay tonight on Jimmy Fallon.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 13, 2010)

Vault said:


> This doesn't have to be a console war guys



We can settle that, in the 360 vs PS3 thread.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 14, 2010)

I... WANT... THIS!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mycIMlicw4I[/YOUTUBE]

This is just the preview to the demo Jimmy Fallon is gonna show tonight.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 14, 2010)

Jimmy Fallon is one lucky bastard. 

It makes me mad that a dumbass like him gets to play it first.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 14, 2010)

Lucky fucker that Jimmy


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 14, 2010)

Man that chapter looks great. Always did like those events.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 14, 2010)

*Uncharted 3 Static Theme Voucher Code*

93N6-BHNA-9QC5


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2010)

Looking good, early build tho. Still can't wait to play this, another 10/10 come on naughty dog!


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 14, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> *Uncharted 3 Static Theme Voucher Code*
> 
> 93N6-BHNA-9QC5



No longer valid


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 14, 2010)

GOTY '11 

Fuck off ME


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 14, 2010)

PSN Code for avatar and theme

F57M-BNN2-G33H

Just added it to my account, see if there are more unlocks left <3


----------



## Memos (Dec 14, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> I... WANT... THIS!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mycIMlicw4I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is just the preview to the demo Jimmy Fallon is gonna show tonight.



That fucking guy 

But yeah, that looks nice. Lucky him. But it'd be pretty funny if he keeps failing on live TV


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 14, 2010)

There's the whole Uncharted bit. Jesus he sucked at it.


----------



## Skylit (Dec 14, 2010)

"My wife isn't into videogames."

Neither are you.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> I... WANT... THIS!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mycIMlicw4I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is just the preview to the demo Jimmy Fallon is gonna show tonight.



Holly shit.. that looks fucking glorious.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 14, 2010)

Jumping take down looks amazing.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 14, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Oh and on a more on topic related note, how dated is Uncharted: Drake's fortune, if at all? I think im going to rent it, just so I can get caught up on the story before I buy Uncharted 2.



It's not. At least I don't find it dated at all(considering I still play it and find it better than recent games like enslaved etc). It's a great game and amazingly enjoyable..the pace is a tad bit slower than on Uncharted2 but the narrative is as good.

Don't rent it..Buy it. Totally worth it and it's pretty cheap.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 14, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> It's not. At least I don't find it dated at all(considering I still play it and find it better than recent games like enslaved etc). It's a great game and amazingly enjoyable..the pace is a tad bit slower than on Uncharted2 but the narrative is as good.
> 
> Don't rent it..Buy it. Totally worth it and it's pretty cheap.


UC1 is good but after being spoiled by UC2's controls, I have to say that UC1 had a weaker control scheme (e.g. grenades) and the checkpoints were very unfriendly.


----------



## Memos (Dec 14, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> UC1 is good but after being spoiled by UC2's controls, I have to say that UC1 had a weaker control scheme (e.g. grenades) and the checkpoints were very unfriendly.



The biggest improvement for me was the pacing and variety. In UC1 there was so much shooting between the puzzles or events and UC2 fixed that by having a lot more variety in the kind of things you actually did.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 14, 2010)

Biggest improvement from 1 tot 2 has to be the platforming. I had times that I thought I made the jump but still fell to my demise in UC1. UC2 fixed that for me. Much easier and better platforming.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> The biggest improvement for me was the pacing and variety.



Exactly. As I said in my first post..The pacing on the first Uncharted is slower.

and yeah there's more variety on UC2, but Uncharted1 is still a highly enjoyable game. I love it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 14, 2010)

True, I just remembered that platforming was much more forgiving in UC2. I did like the architecture of UC1 but it was hard to see where you could hang off of. 

Oh, and jet ski chapters....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm hoping for more variety in the H2H combat in UC3


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 14, 2010)

Naughty Dog probably won't do it, but I would love to see some separate puzzle and platforming challenges. Something that isn't part of the story, but could unlock some extra content and/or cheats to mess with once they're completed.

There's also a rumor going around that Uncharted 3 might have split-screen co-op since they are doing 3D like Killzone 3(which is now confirmed to have split-screen as well) since doing 3D requires double the rendering power for the game, which makes split-screen a viable feature.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2010)

Raptor Diego said:


> I'm hoping for more variety in the H2H combat in UC3


This has been confirmed.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Dec 15, 2010)

anybody watch the gameplay presentation on late night last night? didn't show alot but it was still pretty cool to get a look.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 15, 2010)

The game is still in pre beta mode.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 18, 2010)

If I have to see one more person online with DTI,FF and SA :rofl


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 18, 2010)

This will leave me stunned.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 19, 2010)

It seems like its just Drake and Sully. I hope Elena and Chloe are in this and that they don't get screen time reduced like Sully did in Honor Among Thieves.


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2010)

Its just Among Thieves


----------



## Tomasu H. (Dec 20, 2010)

Very excited for this, especially since Sully seems like he's going to be in this game longer than Among Thieves.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 20, 2010)

*FUCK YEAH*, that's all I got to say for!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2010)

More of the Uncharted 3 gameplay at the Chateau:

Part 1:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNcUme1t9Uw[/YOUTUBE]

Part 2:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYS1j5J3iq4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

I cant wait to play this game


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 28, 2010)

How do they manage to keep increasing the awesome of this game.

DEM FIRE PHYSICS.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 28, 2010)

I haven't seen anyone mention this, but now it looks like you automatically gain a gun or extra ammo by fighting and stealing it from an enemy.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 28, 2010)

Fuck cover shooting, Drake should fight hand to hand all the time.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 18, 2011)

Really looking forward to this, just finished Among Thieves for the first time last night (got a ps3 for christmas) and it is easily one of the best games i've ever played. Really delivers the "big budget action flick" feeling. 

The ability to engage multiple enemies is definitely needed, glad to see that's in there. Can't tell you how many times i'd be fighting one guy only to have the other guy who's right next to me take me out.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 18, 2011)

Been a while since i've heard something.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 18, 2011)

Fuckyeah, I can't wait for this game. 

Wants now.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 18, 2011)

Is anyone else psyched that the Drake/Marco Polo of this game is T.E. Lawrence?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 23, 2011)

new update on the site

possible tease for a beta??


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2011)

A beta was always on the cards. Considering how active Uncharted 2's were, and how vocal the players are about what works and what doesn't, Naughty Dog were probably planning what to have on the beta before they even began planning what improvements to make.


----------



## DemetriKing123 (Jan 28, 2011)

k nice I guess O.o


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 28, 2011)

Saw gameplay footage today.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 31, 2011)

by the way add my psn if yall want

Reckless87o


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 3, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> There's also a rumor going around that Uncharted 3 might have split-screen co-op since they are doing 3D like Killzone 3(which is now confirmed to have split-screen as well) since doing 3D requires double the rendering power for the game, which makes split-screen a viable feature.



I want online co-op


----------



## Corran (Feb 3, 2011)

There already is online co-op in Uncharted 2......


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 3, 2011)

I meant for story mode, not like the side missions


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 3, 2011)

Split screen and/or online story mode co-op would be awesome.


----------



## Corran (Feb 3, 2011)

If there is story mode co-op it would kill the game. EVERYTHING would have to be changed to make it work and that is something I don't want at all.
Split screen for multi and side co-op would be good though.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 3, 2011)

True... Then again, if the level includes Drake, Sully, Chloe, and Elena in the level it would work for online story co-op


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 13, 2011)

Naughty Dog community strategist, Arne Meyer, has said that Uncharted 3 is created like a Hollywood film.

Officially the game of the year 

I don't know why but i'm just so psyched for this game. Feels like Uncharted 3 will even top Skyrim or any other huge titles coming out this year.

 Official Trailer. 

 Gameplay trailer.

Looks fukin amazing. Graphics are gonna be immense aswell as the gameplay. Really does look like you're playing a movie.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 13, 2011)

whats this game @__@ LOOKS AMAZING... kinda underground i think?? since there wasnt topic yet.. 

gamer's need to learn about this game!


----------



## Skylit (Feb 13, 2011)

oh lol.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 13, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> whats this game @__@ LOOKS AMAZING... kinda underground i think?? since there wasnt topic yet..
> 
> gamer's need to learn about this game!



hmmm, dont know what to think of this post


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd be more concerned about them making it like a Hollywood movie.

Since Hollywood movies is what commonly ruins video games.

Thanks, Uwe Boll, Paul Anderson, and Mike Newell.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 13, 2011)

Nathan Fillion wanted to play Drake

So who do they go with? Mark Walberg


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

I would joke that at least Wahlberg did a good Max Payne...

...but I can't even _type_ that with a straight face.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2011)

Hm..Nathan Fillion kinda _does_ look like Nathan Drake..just realized that.

And lol, they even both have the same name.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 14, 2011)

The movie shouldn't be hard to make since it aint a movie which requires any CGI effects or anything, should be decent.


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2011)

Fillion would have been the perfect drake


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 14, 2011)

What's wrong with Wahlberg? He kinda looks like Drake.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> What's wrong with Wahlberg? He kinda looks like Drake.



But he couldn't act to save his life.

Also, people who say things like "should be easy to make the movie" don't remember that they never base the movies directly on the video games.

I never played the series admittedly, but does he actually hunt down relics with his relic-hunting father and uncle like they plan to do in the movie?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I never played the series admittedly, but does he actually hunt down relics with his relic-hunting father and uncle like they plan to do in the movie?



No... In both games, it's basically the same thing - Drake starts off looking for something, then he realises what he was after isn't all it seems (it's much, much worse), then he ends up trying to stop the bad guy from taking the object in question and selling/using it.

The only time you ever go near a museum is in the second game when you try to break into one and the only person who could be considered family to Drake is Sully.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

Well then, unless it gets changed, I think Uncharted fans will be in for something with Mark Wahlberg, Robert de Niro and Joe Pesci all in the relic-hunting family.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm not really too optimistic, but the director is solid, and I think if Wahlberg puts in the effort to actually try acting this might be okay


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Feb 14, 2011)

man that movie is gonna suck. nate fillion was like born for 2 reasons. to play captain malcolm reynolds on firefly and to play nathan drake damnit.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

The Prince of Persia film was directed by the man that directed a great like Donnie Brasco. Some would also give him credit for Goblet of Fire. Yet, look what happened to PoP. And although Russell is a good director, he hasn't done much extraordinary in terms of writing.

And really, anything with Avi Arad at the helm of producing should have one shitting their pants.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Well then, unless it gets changed, I think Uncharted fans will be in for something with Mark Wahlberg, Robert de Niro and Joe Pesci all in the relic-hunting family.


Wasn't this discarded as bullshit by the director some time ago?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The Prince of Persia film was directed by the man that directed a great like Donnie Brasco. Some would also give him credit for Goblet of Fire. Yet, look what happened to PoP. And although Russell is a good director, he hasn't done much extraordinary in terms of writing.
> 
> And really, anything with Avi Arad at the helm of producing should have one shitting their pants.



Honestly, I didn't think PoP was that bad. It was disposable, but it was still entertaining. 

But yea, Avi does not make me too optimistic.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Wasn't this discarded as bullshit by the director some time ago?





> The L.A. Times interviewed Russell for his new movie, The Fighter (which also stars Wahlberg), and got him to reveal a little bit more of what to expect for his Uncharted adaptation as well -- which apparently will focus on Drake and his "extended family" as they're put in "fraught, globetrotting situations with some of the world's most influential people."
> 
> "This idea really turns me on that there's a family that's a force to be reckoned with in the world of international art and antiquities ... [a family] that deals with heads of state and heads of museums and metes out justice," Russell explained. "We'll have the family dynamic, which we've done in a couple of movies now," he continued. "And then you take that and put it on the bigger, more muscular stage of an international action picture, but also put all the character stuff in it. That's a really cool idea to me."






Whip Whirlwind said:


> Honestly, I didn't think PoP was that bad. It was disposable, but it was still entertaining.
> 
> But yea, Avi does not make me too optimistic.



It was about as embarrassing as the Avatar movie (Last Airbender), in my opinion. The Prince character wasn't what attracted me to him in the first place, so it felt lost on me.

But yeah... there hasn't even been news of it, but the fact that Avi's secured rights to a Mass Effect movie has me sobbing.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 14, 2011)

Mass Effect movie..?

Can't wait for my COD movie, Bioshock movie, SotC movie, what else is there?!


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Tagged since off-topic_ 



I had heard the Bioshock film was in production Hell just like Gears of War film. I know it was a step down when Gore Verbinski stepped down as director and the one they were looking at was nobody worthy of note - which is not necessarily a bad thing. Though there's a lot of budget issues going on with it last I heard. And I don't think there's been news on SotC for almost two years - and last I heard the person writing the movie was the one that wrote the Chun Li movie.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tagged since off-topic_
> 
> 
> 
> I had heard the Bioshock film was in production Hell just like Gears of War film. I know it was a step down when Gore Verbinski stepped down as director and the one they were looking at was nobody worthy of note - which is not necessarily a bad thing. Though there's a lot of budget issues going on with it last I heard. And I don't think there's been news on SotC for almost two years - and last I heard the person writing the movie was the one that wrote the Chun Li movie.


le sigh

and rofl Chun Li movie.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol all these games turning into movies these days, have the film producers they really ran outta ideas on how to make a decent plot so they just turn best selling and most popular games into movies? 

But i have a good fellin about the Uncharted movie, it's a action packed movie, not many things can go wrong with them type of movies.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 18, 2011)

Just finished Among Thieves

Other than the somewhat boring endgame (what is it with the zombies/creatures on steroid crap) Uncharted 2 was an AMAZING experience. Can't wait for part 3, first day buy.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

3D too. Oh, it's on.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 18, 2011)

KidTony said:


> Just finished Among Thieves
> *
> Other than the somewhat boring endgame (what is it with the zombies/creatures on setroid crap)* Uncharted 2 was an AMAZING experience. Can't wait for part 3, first day buy.



To the bolded: lol what? Its supposed to be like Indiana Jones where the mystical becomes real that has got to be the weakest complaint I've ever read about this game series.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

Where did you get zombies, & creatures from?
Aside from the thing in ch 17, or 18.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 18, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> To the bolded: lol what? Its supposed to be like Indiana Jones where the mystical becomes real that has got to be the weakest complaint I've ever read about this game series.



I don't like that aspect of the game. I know a lot of people like it or don't care, i just don't care for it at all. In fact, it lessens my experience of the whole game so that i can't give it a perfect 10 like i though through my whole play through. Also, the purple steroid zombies looked awful, at least in part 1 there were more realistic. Another complaint i have in saying 'boring endgame' was fighting lazarovitch at the end, it was kind of a rehash of fighting Navarro in part 1, not very fun. I actually had more fun fighting Navarro because there was kind of a firefight to it also. Here you just go around shooting resin until zombie lazarovitch dies.

That being said, I'm not bashing on the game. Uncharted 2 has got to be one of the best games I've ever played.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 18, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Where did you get zombies, & creatures from?
> Aside from the thing in ch 17, or 18.



The zombie things from part 1, and the purple steroid guardians of part 2 that look like the blood elves from WOW.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, I didn't play part one. And I haven't beaten the entire game yet so, I'm not too sure.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 18, 2011)

you haven't finished the game but you got a set from it already? lol you must really like it. Don't blame it, its amazing.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

Exactly, & I got the GOTY edition.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry for somewhat spoiling you then. You'll see what I mean later on.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

You good...


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 18, 2011)

KidTony said:


> I don't like that aspect of the game. I know a lot of people like it or don't care, i just don't care for it at all. In fact, it lessens my experience of the whole game so that i can't give it a perfect 10 like i though through my whole play through. Also, the purple steroid zombies looked awful, at least in part 1 there were more realistic. Another complaint i have in saying 'boring endgame' was fighting lazarovitch at the end, it was kind of a rehash of fighting Navarro in part 1, not very fun. I actually had more fun fighting Navarro because there was kind of a firefight to it also. Here you just go around shooting resin until zombie lazarovitch dies.
> 
> That being said, I'm not bashing on the game. Uncharted 2 has got to be one of the best games I've ever played.



Its the theam of the series both in the weird shit happening and the gameplay changeing when you least expect it and the fact that both of the end bosses get killed by the thing that they most wanted Navarro via 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the gold of Eldarado


 and Lazarević via the Resin that created the Guardians.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 18, 2011)

You know, you guys aren't really making your point by telling him it's the theme of the game to have a supernatural/fictional twist to it. The point is that he didn't like that and it's simple as that, you can't please everyone. Personally I really like the supernatural twist storywise but as far as gameplay is concerned, I definitely enjoyed fighting normal enemies more in both Uncharted 1 and 2, although the way the enemies changed the way game was played in Uncharted 1 was a nice change of pace, though a bit too drastic maybe.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 18, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> You know, you guys aren't really making your point by telling him it's the theme of the game to have a supernatural/fictional twist to it. *The point is that he didn't like that and it's simple as that*, you can't please everyone. Personally I really like the supernatural twist storywise but as far as gameplay is concerned, I definitely enjoyed fighting normal enemies more in both Uncharted 1 and 2, although the way the enemies changed the way game was played in Uncharted 1 was a nice change of pace, though a bit too drastic maybe.




Exactly. I know its a theme of the game, it just wasn't my cup of tea. I rather fighter the normal enemies over the the supernatural ones. I like the real contemporary action-packed sequences of Uncharted, and the supernatural twist at the end kind of cheapens the experience for me, both gamplay and story-wise. Although i didn't mind it as much in the first game. I really ,really hated the purple steroid zombies of part 2. Other than that, the game was flawless.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 19, 2011)

KidTony said:


> Exactly. I know its a theme of the game, it just wasn't my cup of tea. I rather fighter the normal enemies over the the supernatural ones. I like the real contemporary action-packed sequences of Uncharted, and the supernatural twist at the end kind of cheapens the experience for me, both gamplay and story-wise. Although i didn't mind it as much in the first game. I really ,really hated the purple steroid zombies of part 2. Other than that, the game was flawless.



 could you please not call them Zombies they aren't the undead like the ones in the first game. Just call them what the game makers called them Guardians. Besides there more like Cave men then they are like Zombies (that fits the "Naked wet guys" in the first game better


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

He was kinda upset.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll throw this here for shits and giggles since it seems pointless to make a thread specifically for it... about the Uncharted movie:



> Russell told MTV that the game-to-film will undoubtedly be PG-13, but that he'll try to push that rating as far as he can. "I'm excited to make Uncharted a really dope crime family in the world of antiquities and art, and I think we could do something very exciting," said Russell.
> 
> Both Wahlberg and Russell had a "we'll see" response when asked about whether Robert De Niro and Joe Pesci might also be in the film (the parts were written with them in mind).
> 
> After confirming that he's also got Russell interested in helming his feature film version of the documentary Cocaine Cowboys, Wahlberg said that Russell has Scarlett Johansson or Eva Mendes in mind for the female lead.



Normally for me, all trust goes out the window the moment someone uses the term "dope" to officially describe something.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 1, 2011)

Atlantis in the sand.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 1, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I'll throw this here for shits and giggles since it seems pointless to make a thread specifically for it... about the Uncharted movie:
> 
> 
> 
> Normally for me, all trust goes out the window the moment someone uses the term "dope" to officially describe something.


Both Eva and Scarlett would work perfect for this movie. Marky mark on the other hand.. not so much.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 1, 2011)

Eva Mendes as Elena? HELL NO that's not a perfect fit. Scarlot Johanson, maybe, not Eva mendes though, at all.

Sully has DeNiro written all over it.

I don't think MW is a good fit as Nate, but he's a great actor IMO. I don't know why people hate on him. He is a quality actor with plenty of credentials and great films to his name.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 1, 2011)

Eva as that girl in UC2 dude. Definitely not as the blond.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh chloe. Well, not even. Chloe is a brit, you can tell eva is latino all the way. I mean, she could do, though it wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 1, 2011)

Eva works as the sultry femme fatale, so im fine with that. Scarlett might be too blatantly hot to play Elena. Not to say Elena is bad looking or anything, she's just more pretty than hot.

Also, count me as another who didn't really like the cursed dudes and the guardians in the second one. I kind of wish it wasn't so blatantly supernatural. The cursed treasure I was fine with, but I was really let down by the cintamani stone. I thought it would be more of a spear of destiny like thing, which gives you "power" through things like luck and influence, not something you drink that gives you immortal life and superpowers.


----------



## Kage (Mar 2, 2011)

KidTony said:


> Exactly. I know its a theme of the game, it just wasn't my cup of tea. I rather fighter the normal enemies over the the supernatural ones. I like the real contemporary action-packed sequences of Uncharted, and the supernatural twist at the end kind of cheapens the experience for me, both gamplay and story-wise. Although i didn't mind it as much in the first game. *I really ,really hated the purple steroid zombies of part 2. *Other than that, the game was flawless.



i haven't got there yet. yay for something to look forward to.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2011)

Word of advice: Steer clear of a title with a game sequel when you haven't finished a previous game. Hence why I never venture into the Mass Effect threads.


----------



## Kage (Mar 2, 2011)

the spoilers don't bother me much. it's been a while since i played so i kind of forgot exactly what's going on at the last point i saved anyway.

i was sort of hoping to find that out because it threw me for a loop in the first game :/


----------



## Skylit (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry guys, but for Elena there is only one option:


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 2, 2011)

DAYUM.

Had no idea she was that good looking. Shit, she's got my vote.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 2, 2011)

She is cute. I'm probably just nitpicking here but Elena looks exactly like her with a better chin.


----------



## Skylit (Mar 2, 2011)

I think it is the same thing with Lucy from AC.

They designed the characters after their voice actors.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 2, 2011)

I seen Elena's voice actor's in the behind the scenes thing. Elena is much better looking.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 2, 2011)

Mark Walberg instead of Nathan Fillion

What is wrong with these people?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 2, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Mark Walberg instead of Nathan Fillion
> 
> What is wrong with these people?



Nathan Fillion is a great actor, but I can see why they went with a younger actor. Admittedly, Im not sure that actor should be Mark Wahlberg, but Its not like Mark is a bad actor. 

The accent does need to go though.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Nathan Fillion is a great actor, but I can see why they went with a younger actor. Admittedly, Im not sure that actor should be Mark Wahlberg, but Its not like Mark is a bad actor.
> 
> The accent does need to go though.



Only movies he's good in are roles he can play "himself."

Date Night
The Other Guys
The Departed

He was horrible in Max Payne, Planet of the Apes, The Substitute, Boogie Nights, Shooter (WHY?!), The Italian Job, Fear, Three Kings.

Only movie I'll outright give him is Invincible.

And I won't judge The Fighter since I admittedly haven't seen it.

But Mark Wahlberg suffers from what most people attribute to Keanu Reeves.

Having as much personality and presence as a piece of wood.

And really, Marky Mark already ruined one video game movie - a GOOD series of video games (until Rockstar comes out with Max Payne 3)... does he really need to do this? And trying to throw Joe Pesci into the mix...? He hasn't done anything good since, or before, Eight Heads In A Duffel Bag.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't see Mark sucessfully channelling Drake's persona/character.

Not that I think Mark's a terrible actor..I just don't see it happening.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 3, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Only movies he's good in are roles he can play "himself."
> 
> Date Night
> The Other Guys
> ...



He wasn't horrible, those were just bad movies in general.



> The Italian Job, Fear,.



The italian job is a popcorn summer flick, not a movie where you judge one's acting. And he was not bad in Fear either, at all.



> And I won't judge The Fighter since I admittedly haven't seen it.



He was fantastic in the fighter. Christian Bale was even better though.

I agree that Mark Whalberg does not scream Nathan Drake to me though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 8, 2011)

*Villain Announced
*


----------



## Velocity (Mar 8, 2011)

So Uncharted 3 has a level in an actual city? That's awesome!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2011)

Mark's problem is that he's a character actor, and not a crazy awesome character actor, just a fairly good one.

If he can break out of that and actually become another character, that'd be great, but im not holding my breath. 

Villain seems cool, im sure she'll have an interesting past with Sully. Also, please let me play in a city, in a suit, please.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 8, 2011)

i want this game now


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 8, 2011)

Official Playstation Magazine's released some more information, some very minor spoiler contained.


*Spoiler*: __ 




- Drake spends most of his time exploring the Arabian dunes of Rub' al Khali.

- The game features "all the things you'd expect in a desert" - including sandstorms and mirages.

- The sand creates a 'dynamic environment' for Drake, with altering geography.

"We've done a ton of research...The way sand blows over and curls over the tops of dunes, the way it displaces and flows - it's almost a liquid" - Amy Hennig, Creative Director

- Drake and Sullivan are in the Empty Quarter, looking for the Iram Of The Pillars, a kind of Arabian Atlantis.

- Not all locations are dry and arid; you'll be taken all over the world to places like London and a jungle temple.

- The story is based around Lawrence Of Arabia, and his fascination with Iram Of The Pillars.

- Bike sections are all but confirmed. There's a newspaper cutout in the teaser trailer that mentions motorcycles, and Naughty Dog says "We have a strong tradition of vehicular gameplay, and we try not to repeat ourselves".

- The story to the game is still being written and altered, but villain Katherine Marlowe is part of an secret order that dates back to Queen Elizabeth I.

- Drake's Deception will most likely not be his last outing; "The Uncharted franchise was never conceived as a trilogy"

- "Of course, there are recurring characters from previous games" - I guess that's Elena confirmed, then?

- There's a new melee system, with features like Drake picking up a bottle from a table and smashing it over an enemy's head. There are also new stealth moves and mechanics.

- "We'll be sure to alert everyone if a public beta is in the works this time around".




Shaping up to easily be GOTY material, really looking forward to this one.


Source is here:


----------



## stavrakas (Apr 8, 2011)

Plain Scarfs said:


> There are also new stealth moves and mechanics.



Yes please! Loved, fucking loved the stealth gameplay in Uncharted 2.



Plain Scarfs said:


> Shaping up to easily be GOTY material



As much as I'm dying to play some games coming out this year (Mass Effect 3 and Dark Souls among them), they don't stand a chance.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 8, 2011)

I got so much hype for this.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 15, 2011)

> Issue 57 of the Official Playstation Magazine has an exclusive look at Uncharted 3, as well as a chat with the developers, which brings to light a bunch of new information regarding story, characters, and sand. Endless, endless sand. The magazine should be available in stores now.
> 
> - Drake spends most of his time exploring the Arabian dunes of Rub' al Khali.
> 
> ...



Thoughts          ?


----------



## Skylit (Apr 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTjPSWZwNRo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

MP, guys.

Beta 7-5-11.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 18, 2011)

Is that May 7th, or July 5th?


----------



## Skylit (Apr 18, 2011)

July 5th                                                     .


----------



## Velocity (Apr 18, 2011)

So Joystiq posted an epic video that details a lot of new multiplayer stuff. Seems now that clothes are completely customisable, as are weapons themselves. My favourite part of what they showed, however, was the ability to kick people off when you're climbing next to an opponent. It was always really annoying to have to drop off and shoot them.


----------



## Skylit (Apr 18, 2011)

WAIT.

Customisation? 
Now I'm kinda excited for the game.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 18, 2011)

New video:


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 18, 2011)

damn,the MP looks amazing!!!! cant wait for uncharted 3,infamous 2,and skyrim.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 18, 2011)

SPLITSCREEN WOOOOOO~


----------



## Skylit (Apr 18, 2011)

6-28-11

WHAT!?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 18, 2011)

Skylit said:


> 6-28-11
> 
> WHAT!?



MP Beta for PS+ users

Everyone else can join in on July 5


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 18, 2011)

Fuck yea, I'll look foreword to that.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 18, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> MP Beta for PS+ users
> 
> Everyone else can join in on July 5



And for people who have inFAMOUS 2

And thank god for having inFAMOUS 2 on preorder already


----------



## KidTony (Apr 18, 2011)

steveht93 said:


> damn,the MP looks amazing!!!! cant wait for uncharted 3,infamous 2,and skyrim.



Add to that ME 3, Batman AC, Gears 3 and L.A Noire and we have one of the most awesome years in gen 3 history.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 18, 2011)

I remember preordering the first InFAMOUS for the U2 beta. Looks like I might do the sam again for InFAMOUS 2. xD


----------



## The Boss (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow.. MP looks intense.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 18, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> SPLITSCREEN WOOOOOO~



You mean offline co-op?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 18, 2011)

Multiplayer looks like it will be a lot more fun with the customizations being shown.

I can't wait. :WOW


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 18, 2011)

Probably         .


----------



## Corran (Apr 18, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> You mean offline co-op?



Nope, split-screen multiplayer online too. Your buddy can login with their psn account so they still gain experience


----------



## stavrakas (Apr 19, 2011)

Has  been posted yet? Extra multiplayer details!! So fucking excited, I'm gonna be playing the shit out of this game


----------



## Skylit (Apr 19, 2011)

> On top of that we have late join. It’s one of those things that doesn’t look flashy, but it’s super important. In the last game we couldn’t add players after the game started. So when people quit the game got depopulated. Now we can replace them on the fly. If you want the game to have five guys on each team , it will have five guys on each team if there are enough people online, which is awesome. So the game plays the way we intended it to be played, even if people quit, which is really cool.



THANK YOU NAUGHTY DOG .

/E: This buddysytem sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 19, 2011)

If I join midgame where my team is losing, then ffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu~ me.


----------



## Skylit (Apr 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VqnM9XytOw[/YOUTUBE]

Team Deathmatch with 3 teams.

Chaos incoming?


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 19, 2011)

2v2v2 sounds intense!


----------



## Skylit (Apr 19, 2011)

Those new booster and medal systems sound awesome.


----------



## Krory (May 26, 2011)

Not related to the game, but rather the movie... but I figured I could post this here. Director Russell leaves the project (people assume since Mark Wahlberg was his pick and their closeness, that Walhberg may drop as well). Reasoning is to creative differences. Full article:



> Games and fanboys who were dead-set against the idea will probably rejoice at the news that Oscar-nominated filmmaker David O. Russell has dropped out of Sony's screen adaptation of the video game Uncharted: Drake's Fortune.
> 
> Citing inside sources, Variety reports that "the split was amicable and due to creative differences on the project. ... Studio will begin its search for a new writer today."
> 
> ...


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 26, 2011)

There's still hope for Nathan


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

Look at my sig.


----------



## The World (May 27, 2011)

Skylit said:


> THANK YOU NAUGHTY DOG .
> 
> /E: This buddysytem sounds pretty sweet.



BEST NEWS EVER.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 27, 2011)

Just got off Uncharted 2 online. Three will be better!


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

Again, just movie details, but you guys should at least take comfort in knowing that Sony isn't QUITE content with letting some bullshit Hollywood writer fuck up their IP:



> Fans almost universally rejoiced yesterday when they learned that writer-director David O. Russell had left Sony's film adaptation of the video game Uncharted: Drake's Fortune.
> 
> Gamers were appalled at some of Russell's comments about his take on the property, particularly his idea of turning Nathan Drake's tale into more of a family story about a clan of treasure hunting adventurers. Now it appears that the story the Oscar-nominated filmmaker behind The Fighter cooked up for Uncharted may have been behind his amicable departure.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2011)

Umm he makes pretty great movies actually. Fighter was amazing. It just so happens this movie probably would of been so different then Uncharted there would be NO reason to call it Uncharted.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

He's a good director - HORRIBLE writer.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 3, 2011)

Vertical shooting


----------



## Corran (Jun 3, 2011)

^Inject it directly in to my veins!


----------



## Wicked (Jun 3, 2011)

Some of these boosters are broken as hell. ND is loony. This time around all the boosters should be useful 80% of the boosters are useless.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 3, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Vertical shooting



I want an entire mp gametype to be centered around 1 team at the top vs. 1 team trying to climb. 

My body isn't ready.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

All of my money naughty dog


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsuyAIr7dmk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-f2qqvwoWs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Drake in a suit. :fapfapfap


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Drake breaking necks like Sam Fischer? Yes please.


----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Drake in a suit. :fapfapfap



Let me join you


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2011)

drake looks smexy. :ho


----------



## Gowi (Jun 6, 2011)

So, what's the expected supernatural WHATATWIST in this one I wonder?


----------



## Omoi0714 (Jun 6, 2011)

This looks sooooooooo amazing!!! I definitely fan girl squeal when it came on the screen!


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 6, 2011)

The obvious answer would be mummies...


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 7, 2011)

Gameplay vid was fucking sick


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

Elena.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 7, 2011)

Calling it now
DrakexChloexElena


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

I gotta say, Nathan Fillion has _never_ looked better.

Enjoy this game, PS3-goers.

(No sarcasm - being completely honest - looking really good)


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 7, 2011)

Gowi said:


> So, what's the expected supernatural WHATATWIST in this one I wonder?



Maybe the city they're after is guarded by Mongolian death worms or something. I'm not really brushed up on desert myths to make any other guess...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

I want to know who voices that suave as fuck villain guy in the trailer. I rike eet.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 7, 2011)

Saw the multiplayer bid. This game gonna be gold.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 7, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Elena.



Elena :datwit

"Go talk to that rug merchant we just passed"
"No guns! Weapons!"
"He's not really a rug merchant..."
"Oh!"

Lulz


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 7, 2011)

By far the best game in E3. Will be GOTY probably.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jun 7, 2011)

the best thing from sony's confrence.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 7, 2011)

It seems like they really upped the anti-aliasing in this game. The only graphical flaw in the previous. I don't really know how you can improve upon Uncharted 2 though


----------



## TItroops (Jun 7, 2011)

this game is guaranteed to be good.


----------



## Wicked (Jun 7, 2011)

TItroops said:


> this game is guaranteed to be good.



Lacks Tenzin


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Lacks Tenzin



Lacks Flynn


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Trick2 said:


> Lacks Flynn


You mean Alistair.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Trick2 said:


> Lacks Flynn



Flynn...  He should be resurrect.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> You mean Alistair.



....


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> You mean Alistair.



I see what you did thurrrr


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 7, 2011)

Kinda bummed ME3 got delayed, so this and Uncharted 2 won't be going head to head. It was really fun seeing all the articles that were basically "We want to pick one, but they're both so different, and both so awesome! FUCK."


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

Trick2 said:


> I see what you did thurrrr


No you dont.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Kinda bummed ME3 got delayed, so this and Uncharted 2 won't be going head to head. It was really fun seeing all the articles that were basically "We want to pick one, but they're both so different, and both so awesome! FUCK."



So what game is now its serious contender for GOTY?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 8, 2011)

Its always been a contender for GOTY


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 8, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Its always been a contender for GOTY



I think he's asking what competition does U3 have at this point. I can't really think of one. 

Yea there's a lot of great games coming out, but ME3 is the only one Im anticipating as much as U3


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 8, 2011)

Elder Scrolls V and Assassin's Creed are the only 2 I can think of


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 8, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Elder Scrolls V and Assassin's Creed are the only 2 I can think of



Add Batman: Arkham City to that list.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 8, 2011)

Forgot about that


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 8, 2011)

Yea, and those all look like great games, and sure they all have the potential to be on the level of U3, but I just dont see it.

Maybe Arkham City?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 8, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea, and those all look like great games, and sure they all have the potential to be on the level of U3, but I just dont see it.
> 
> Maybe Arkham City?



That looks like the best bet. they're both action games and with B:AC potentially offering 40 hours of Game-play...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 8, 2011)

I dont know, Elder Scrolls looks amazing like usual so thats why Im thinking it might win, Assassin's Creed might win but it does have a lower chance than Arkham City, Uncharted, and Elder Scrolls


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

Uncharted 3 looks amazing. already a candidate for Game of Year.

Although like stated already, Assassin's creed does looks good as well


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Uncharted 3 has LAN play*


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2011)

First day Buy. :33



I knew it.. that sly as fuck mutha fucker I was inquiring about earlier is Flynn.  Dat voice. It has to be.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 19, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFUU My dad might be right


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2011)

What did your dad say? :ho


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 19, 2011)

That the guy kinda looked like Flynn


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh..      

Well Im super excited now that it's "_sorta_" confirmed. Alista.. I mean Flynn..!!  _HNNNNGGGH_---!!!!  All of my money.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 19, 2011)

Raja>Flynn


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2011)

Flynn is my favorite for _obvious _reasons...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 19, 2011)

Raja has a gold Deagle though


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't care.. he looks homo as fuck.. and he doesn't voice Alistair.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 19, 2011)

Elena>All though


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2011)

I actually like Chole better.. I think it might be because I like her VA more though.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 19, 2011)

Maybe its a flashback or for multiplayer purposes???


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I actually like Chole better.. I think it might be because I like her *ass* more though.



fixed for you


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2011)

^/no homo bro 


Flash back? It might be Fylnn brother?  IDK I'm just excited Flynn's VA is back in U3. :33


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 19, 2011)

I like chole better because she is Australian :ho 
and I like her VA better. Elena is nice to but I literally freaked out when I saw chole was in uncharted 3


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 19, 2011)

I always thought Chloe was British


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 19, 2011)

Chole>>Elena.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 19, 2011)

Personally Chloe=Elena


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 19, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> I always thought Chloe was British



lol no, her VA is Australian 



St. Jimmy said:


> Personally Chloe=Elena



i like elena as well, just i perfer chole.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmm

And I cant decide on which one I like more


----------



## Wicked (Jun 19, 2011)

Which one you wanna see in bed?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 19, 2011)

Both


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 19, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Both



Fixed for accuracy and my own feelings on the subject!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Which one you wanna see in bed?



Flynn.    :ho


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 19, 2011)

Like I said, both


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Flynn.    :ho



He couldn't find his own ass with both hands.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> He couldn't find his own ass with both hands.



Then allow me.. :ho


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Then allow me.. :ho



 Miss the reffrence didn't you... It's "And a Map". I'm glad that smarmy asshole is dead nothing good ever came from him (except maybe 'introducing' Chloe to Nate)


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Miss the reffrence didn't you... It's "And a Map". I'm glad that smarmy asshole is dead nothing good ever came from him (except maybe 'introducing' Chloe to Nate)



Oh.. you were referring to that.. but still, allow me. :ho

Whatever man, his character is a little _ghey_, but dat fucking voice.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 27, 2011)

anyone going to take a look at the multiplayer tomorrow?


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 27, 2011)

Got my code ready, now just my body...


----------



## Wicked (Jun 27, 2011)

I heard they added overpowered boosters for mp .


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 28, 2011)

What time does the beta start?


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 28, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> What time does the beta start?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 28, 2011)

5pm waaahhhh bitchez.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2011)

10PM, huh? Hmm.


----------



## Corran (Jun 28, 2011)

5am huh?  Will be a while before I can play because of work 

Need to add PSNs for this game I think 
My PSN: kbloff


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 28, 2011)

IsitupyetIsitupyetIsitupyetIsitupyetIsitupyet!?!!!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 28, 2011)

midnight here, waaaaaaaaaa..........


----------



## Skylit (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 28, 2011)

I lost the code for the beta


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> I lost the code for the beta



The beta is actually available to anyone with a PS3. Since everyone with a PS3 also currently has Playstation Plus - and everyone on Plus gets the beta.


----------



## Skylit (Jun 28, 2011)

Winny said:


> The beta is actually available to anyone with a PS3. Since everyone with a PS3 also currently has Playstation Plus - and everyone on Plus gets the beta.



Not in Germany.

The Beta got rated 18, so you have to send a copy of your ID card to sony if you wanna play it.

Amusing, isn't it?

But hell. I have an US account with Plus, so yeah...


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 28, 2011)

how do you get it?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you a PSN Plus member?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Are you a PSN Plus member?



...Isn't everyone?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 28, 2011)

yes I just can't figure out how to acess the beta


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> yes I just can't figure out how to access the beta



It's not up yet. It'll be up in about two hours.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 28, 2011)

1 more hour


----------



## Skylit (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, it's up.

And my friends still playing U2.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 28, 2011)

Skylit said:


> Yeah, it's up.
> 
> And my friends still playing U2.



It's fucking not.


----------



## Skylit (Jun 28, 2011)

Search "Uncharted 3" and it will show up.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 28, 2011)

Skylit said:


> Search "Uncharted 3" and it will show up.



It doesn't


----------



## Skylit (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you kidding me?
I found it that way. Or search for "Beta". idk.

In another forum they even say that it is up official in the US-Store now.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 28, 2011)

Skylit said:


> Are you kidding me?
> I found it that way. Or search for "Beta". idk.
> 
> In another forum they even say that it is up official in the* US-Store *now.



There we go, that must be it.

It's 22:45 here in Holland and all the guys that do the updates are probably home.


----------



## Skylit (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah. But I searched for "Uncharted 3" and found the Beta.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 28, 2011)

Update is up on the US Store. 1627mb. D:


----------



## Skylit (Jun 28, 2011)

/already at 80%.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 28, 2011)

Skylit said:


> Yeah. But I searched for "Uncharted 3" and found the Beta.



My country is lazy. 

Edit: It's finally up, took them long enough.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 28, 2011)

Playing the beta right now.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2011)

Guys, my PSN ID is "TheCorruptedOne". Add me if you're getting the beta 'cause I'm about 12% done and I'd really like a lot of people to play with once it's up and running.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 28, 2011)

Became the VIP in my first match. 

Was murdered by a RPG right after.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 28, 2011)

Ref up those party invites, because i'm hungry for some Team NF action.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 28, 2011)

Getting "error initializing session manager". 

Looks like Naughty Dog is working on fixing the issues already.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2011)

57%!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 28, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Getting "error initializing session manager".
> 
> Looks like Naughty Dog is working on fixing the issues already.


Same. 

My PSN is DSlayer_fi.

EDIT: Damn, I got to join your party for a second Brandon and I got disconnected again. Ugh.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 28, 2011)

Damnit, guess we have to wait.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL, I expected this.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2011)

Almost installed. I'll be joining you shortly.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 28, 2011)

The server is down, you can't join anyone atm.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, I keep getting disconnected after I start messing around with my set up. 

Since everyone has PSN+, everyone is probably trying to play the beta and the servers can't handle it.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, it's installed and everything... Just got to wait now, I s'pose.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 28, 2011)

I cant even log on


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, now PSN stopped working altogether. 

and back up. let's see if u3 works now.

edit: nope. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFU!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 28, 2011)

What the fuck.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2011)

I got in long enough to customise both Drake and the Pirate, buy a Co-Op Booster and even check out the weapons. But I really hope it gets up and running within the hour, otherwise I won't get to play more than a few matches.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2011)

I've invited a lot of people. If you're actually on Uncharted 3, make sure you check your Invite section.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 28, 2011)

I added you but you didn't accept my invite. Your PSN nick was TheCorruptedOne, right?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 28, 2011)

PSN: MyLostTemplar

Add me people.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 28, 2011)

Added.

I'm getting "Unable to join party" when I try to accept invite. And it's not finding players when I try matchmaking. I hope this will work better tomorrow.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't find any players when I attempt to find a lobby.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't find any players at all...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 28, 2011)

should we test co-op?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> should we test co-op?



Yeah, try that out instead.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2011)

Ugh, again with the crashing? It's a little annoying that we can't connect to anyone in Matchmaking and Co-Op just crashes.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, it's way too buggy.

I'm gonna wait till they fix everything.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 28, 2011)

olololol at all the pain and suffering. 

Shit's still DLing.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 28, 2011)

damn, the co-op is difficult for first time. my ps3 froze after the round though, ugh.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 28, 2011)

From Naughty Dog twitter:



> If you were experiencing issues playing #UNCHARTED3 beta - the matchmaking server should be going online and working any minute now



They raped us DS, it wasn't even funny.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 28, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> From Naughty Dog twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> They raped us DS, it wasn't even funny.


omg roflolmao


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, complete rape  NEXT TIME THOUGH. It's funny because I was pretty good in Uncharted 2 multiplayer and now I feel like a total noob again.

Is anyone else getting freezes with this? My PS3 has frozen 4 times already and I'm starting to fear that my PS3 is broken instead of Uncharted 3. Also noticed that framerate isn't as smooth as it was in Uncharted 2... or maybe I'm just not used to it since I haven't used any consoles for like 3 months now.

EDIT: And now signing in doesn't work again! I think I'm gonna go play Uncharted 2 for a bit so I don't feel so rusty and hopefully it will work better tomorrow.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 28, 2011)

Co-op was made so you couldn't get past round 3 because they gave all the enemies snipers, shotguns, and RPGs.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 28, 2011)

It lags, like hell.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 28, 2011)

I played some U2 and some more U3 and yeah, the framerate is definitely an issue here. I hope they can fix it. And seems like I'm not the only one with the freezing problem either. Other than that, I'm liking the multiplayer so far.

Although, I do feel they have tried to cram too much stuff into it. Not only do you have normal boosters but you also can buy some special boosters which only last one round and then losing team also gets some boosters to make the game more even. Then there's this weird buddy system, picking up medals AND treasures in multiplayer maps, another powerup when you gather enough medals and probably more... I just feel that it's starting to become too much about powerups and whatnot. I hope I'll get accustomed to all that and I don't mind U3 being casual multiplayer (and there's a gamemode without all the boosters which is nice) but hopefully Naughty Dog aren't trying to do too much here.


----------



## The810kid (Jun 28, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Personally Chloe=Elena



This both of them were great parallels the good girl reporter and the sexy treasure hunter.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 28, 2011)

will try tomorrow, hopefully they can fix some stuff up


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 28, 2011)

So far every other game I've played has either frozen or disconnected. And the games I have played have been meh at best. Any chance they'll fix the framerate issues?


----------



## Corran (Jun 28, 2011)

Aren't framerate issues usually just lag? And judging by stories its getting lag because everyone is hammering the beta with traffic


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 28, 2011)

17-6 baby! I FUCKING OWNED!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 29, 2011)

Corran said:


> Aren't framerate issues usually just lag? And judging by stories its getting lag because everyone is hammering the beta with traffic



Ah, well I wont be able to play till monday anyway, hopefully the hype's died down at that point?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not gonna even bother with the beta until it's stable enough to play. Lag is just too much to the point where the beta is unplayable and I encountered a glitch that freezes your ps3.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 29, 2011)

I glitched myself underground, only my torso was shown, then it froze 

The shooting feels so... weird compared to UC2  I can't seem to land hits just yet.


----------



## Koppachino (Jun 29, 2011)

I didn't have any lag/connection issues, and it's extremely fun so far. I'm just not good at it.


----------



## Corran (Jun 29, 2011)

Playing now and have started adding people from this thread :33
My PSN: kbloff just so you know who is adding you and if you want to add me 

Edit: Oh man where did the time go 
Been playing for hour and a half and damn its so much fun. Really different to U2 though but still loads of fun.
The buddy system is awesome! Especially for friends. I had my U2 friend playing with me and we tore it up, both of us kept getting highest scores  Had a match where I got 20/9! The buddy taunts made me laugh out loud for real 

So far so good though, no crashes, no real bugs except a weapon pickup not working.
Sprint feels so weird though, hard to control.

PS: Drakes' on a Plane


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 29, 2011)

Played about 5-6 straight games and I'm glad I didn't experience any glitches, bugs, lag, or freezing yet.


----------



## Agitation (Jun 29, 2011)

Had such a shoddy start to the MP lol, had way more deaths than kills but i'm getting back to my UC2 ways with 15-20 kills in most matches.

Still a few D/c matches after the beta update

Also the aiming felt different in uc3 but i'm already used to it, has more recoil than uc2 but it's not bad


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2011)

i get error messages everytime i try playing  

what the hell?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, the update actually made it worse. At least I could actually sign into the game last night. Now I can't even do that.


----------



## Corran (Jun 29, 2011)

After update it won't connect now. Keeps giving me "Error initializing session manager" while connecting.
From the above posts it seems like I'm not the only one so that is kind of a relief 

It was working fine before the update 
And I wanted to play with you Winny


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 29, 2011)

Such excellent multiplayer.

If anyone would like to party up, PSN: Sanger_Zonvolt


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 29, 2011)

Corran said:


> After update it won't connect now. Keeps giving me "Error initializing session manager" while connecting.
> From the above posts it seems like I'm not the only one so that is kind of a relief
> 
> It was working fine before the update
> And I wanted to play with you Winny



ok I thought it was just me. same thing happened after my update


----------



## Corran (Jun 29, 2011)

Its working again :33


----------



## Velocity (Jun 29, 2011)

Indeed, it's working again and well at that. I'm having sort of mixed feelings.

The aiming definitely feels different, but I'm getting used to it. The Kickbacks are sometimes fun, too - the RPG one is a bit lame, but the Speedy-G one is fun (especially if you've got the shotgun ). The maps aren't as good as the two that were in the Uncharted 2 beta, though. The Plaza and The Village are definitely better than the Chateau and the Airport.

I'm also bummed that we can't buy new characters.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 29, 2011)

Speedy G + Riot Shield = omg hyper turtle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2011)

MP is really great... and its easy to pick up as well


----------



## Corran (Jun 29, 2011)

I just went 26/5.....  I was on fire


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 29, 2011)

Good games Corran. Nicely done in that one round! I gotta go for a while now but I'll be back later.


----------



## Corran (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm heading to bed anyway 
That last round was bad for me, got caught in too many firefights and explosions 

But good games DragonSlayer and Khris :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah.. good games guys.. 

lets try it again sometime


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 29, 2011)

Those guys were so stupid all going to the end of the plane lol.

And I'm terrible at splitscreen.. *sigh*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Koppachino (Jun 29, 2011)

If anyone wants to play, PSN: koppachino

Feel free to add me.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 29, 2011)

Update actually allows me to play the game. :WOW

PSN: BrandonHeat321


----------



## Koppachino (Jun 29, 2011)

BH, I tried inviting you, not sure if it worked.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 29, 2011)

Whoops, I didn't see your invite. 

Send another one whenever you can.


----------



## Koppachino (Jun 29, 2011)

Ah a friend wants to play MW2, I'll be back on in a bit.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 29, 2011)

the multiplayer is pretty good, getting the hang of it. how do you get the airship option though?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 29, 2011)

I really like Co-Op Arena... T'was fun, although those guys that show up on the last wave are such a pain.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 29, 2011)

I am loveing the doors at the Airport there great for herding enemies in Co-op


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2011)

there's co-op? 

PSN: Kris-AP


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 29, 2011)

Add me if anyone wants to play

PSN: Saint_Spike_818


----------



## Velocity (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll be playing in about 50 minutes, I think. If anyone wants to join in, feel free.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 29, 2011)

Just played like 10 rounds of 2v2v2 with a friend. It's so awesome and I wish I had a headset I could use with PS3 so it would be even more fun.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 29, 2011)

fire-in-the-sky9

Always accepting more people to play with.


----------



## Koppachino (Jun 29, 2011)

fire, Spike, PS3 froze. Getting back on now.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 29, 2011)

I thought the movement were kinda sluggish. I don't really remember the MP part of UC2, cause I barely played it online. This is okay I guess. Gonna play more tomorrow.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 29, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> Nice stuff bro. I love the beginning of Airstrip, it's such a fresh idea for competitive multiplayer.
> 
> Also, according to Naughty Dog's site Plunder should be one of the gamemodes but it's not. Shame.



thanks


----------



## Corran (Jun 29, 2011)

Now to wait 8 hours till I get home from work to play again 

Thinking about it, the invite system is pretty shoddy. I don't think its clear enough when you are invited to a party. Sorry Winny if you got like 10 invites from me  Was trying to get a full team going


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 30, 2011)

Gosh, does anyone play Hardcore or anything else but TDM in this game? lol

I can never find a game for any of them excepy for TDM and COOP.


----------



## SenshiManny (Jun 30, 2011)

Vid of one of the new maps they'll be adding to the playlist soon, or again since technically they added it by accident for a little bit.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 30, 2011)

Hmm... I'mma play some more.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 30, 2011)

Yemen looks awesome, can't wait.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm starting to think that, maybe, they've changed this too much from how it was in Uncharted 2... I really don't like how people can select their loadouts (you get a high enough level and you can start matches with an M9, which was the strongest long gun in Uncharted 2), the aiming feels slower and less accurate and I swear you die easier now. The boosters aren't very good now, either and the lack of skins really sucks, too. I hate the Kickbacks and the Power Plays only actually ever serve to give the losing side a way to equal the score - so you're actually penalised for being better.

It's like they tried to make the game play more like Call of Duty.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2011)

The only complaint I have is the power plays, there fucking retarded


----------



## Velocity (Jun 30, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> The only complaint I have is the power plays, there fucking retarded



I don't like the Power Plays at all (I mean, seriously, who would actually put you at a disadvantage because you're winning?), nor do I particularly like how the Kickbacks let anyone just get a bazooka with the minimum of effort. At least in Uncharted 2, if there even was one on the map, you'd have to fight to get the bazooka.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2011)

I dont mind the kickbacks that much, its kind of annoying, but not as bad as the power plays


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 30, 2011)

I think kickbacks are fine for a casual multiplayer game like U3. Power plays would also be fine if one team couldn't get more than one power play per round, it's ridiculous to give 2-3 of them and only when you're losing by 5 or so.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2011)

It be better if they gave the winning team something at the same time the enemy team got one


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 30, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> It be better if they gave the winning team something at the same time the enemy team got one


Actually, they do:



> Marked Man - A person on the winning team is marked, and the losing team gets 3 points if they kill him. Meanwhile, the winning team gets double cash for each kill and a special medal if the Marked Man doesn't die.
> 
> Cursed - The winning team sees all characters as skeletons and friendly fire is turned on. Each time the losing team gets a kill or the winning team kills one of its own, the losing team gets two points. Meanwhile, the winning team gets double cash for each member of the losing team killed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2011)

I meant gave them a power play also, something that will benefit the whole team


----------



## Butcher (Jun 30, 2011)

Finally,a multi-player that allows Splitscreen for fucking once.

It is my first time playing Uncharted Multiplayer, and I've only played Uncharted 2's Demo. Definitely getting this game when it comes out though.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 30, 2011)

Barely been out and most people already just camp by machine guns. Jeez. But bar campers really enjoyed it and first match I ever played was the plane one, I was like the da funk is going on here? All in All I am impressed.


----------



## Trick2 (Jul 1, 2011)

Woot!!! I got my first hate mail...I feel so proud.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 1, 2011)

I hate it when you know you landed a perfect jump in the first part of Airstrip, but you fall and die anyway. :I


----------



## Skylit (Jul 1, 2011)

/Level 25

Give me a reason to go on playing this BETA.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 1, 2011)

it's fun??

man, just got 18/3 and 17/2 stats in two consecutive rounds. finally starting to get somewhat good at this, at first it felt so different from u2 but not anymore. i guess i was just way rusty.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 1, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> I hate it when you know you landed a perfect jump in the first part of Airstrip, but you fall and die anyway. :I



I know, right?


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 1, 2011)

Skylit said:


> /Level 25
> 
> Give me a reason to go on playing this BETA.


New maps and modes are coming in a few days.



Winny said:


> I know, right?


And then all your teammates defend the end of the plane, while the first cutscene shows that all the enemies are on one of the side trucks, which will take them to one of the side entrances. :I


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 1, 2011)

Does the level and items you earned from beta carry over to the retail?


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 1, 2011)

Not my thoughts.


----------



## Butcher (Jul 1, 2011)

^ Lulz .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 1, 2011)

I really didn't think stealth would work online with a game like this. I just got done with my first free-for-all match and came in first place . 
The majority of my kills were stealth kills,since I'm not that good of a shooter in the first place.

 I guess those 2 years of gaming almost everyday on Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory helped a lot .


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 1, 2011)

Using the square button for melees or stealth kills feel so sketchy and random for me. I would get beat down by so many people in the most unfair ways possible and I usually have no success in using it myself, so I stick to shooting.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 1, 2011)

I do a lot of running and gunning and then finishing the kill with one melee strike but I have noticed that in U3 you have to shoot a lot more than in U2 to be able to finish the job with one melee strike and I die a lot because I always melee too early. Or maybe it's just lag but it's kind of annoying for me.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 1, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Using the square button for melees or stealth kills feel so sketchy and random for me. I would get beat down by so many people in the most unfair ways possible and I usually have no success in using it myself, so I stick to shooting.


I only use stealth in free-for-all. If you do it in teams,more than likely when you get close enough to your prey,you'll be killed by your prey's partner before you can kill him. 

Although when me and my bro play,when there is one enemy,I'll hold off that one enemy with some gunfire,so my bro can sneak up on him and kill him .

Anybody up for a match?My PSN is Sabu935,me and my bro will be playing .


----------



## Wicked (Jul 1, 2011)

Just d/l beta today and played 3 matches. The weight and feel is completely different. The airport map is really fun in the beginning because of the cars you can jump on. Overall gonna play it more and see if it gets more fun.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 2, 2011)

Can anyone confirm whether or not it takes more bullets to kill someone in this game than in U2? 

Maybe im just not used to it, but it's really annoying when you have to unload on a guy to kill him, especially with how easy it is to just run to cover in this game.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 2, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the level Cap is because right now Im level 26 and yeah its a bitch to get more cash but *shrugs*


----------



## Skylit (Jul 2, 2011)

Quickscoping with the Bolt like a boss.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2011)

This Beta has been too much fun, if anyone would like to party up sometime add me.

Sanger_Zonvolt


----------



## Corran (Jul 3, 2011)

I want a team full of pink shirts....


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 3, 2011)

What have you guys found is the best strat for Co-Op Arena? If its Chateau I always head toward the second floor and wait for the objective marker to show up


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2011)

Corran said:


> I want a team full of pink shirts....



It needs to be done, would be hilarious.



> What have you guys found is the best strat for Co-Op Arena? If its Chateau I always head toward the second floor and wait for the objective marker to show up



I just did whatever, it's really easy.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 4, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It needs to be done, would be hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did whatever, it's really easy.



Oh sure the early levels but on Level 8 or 9 they add the armored guys.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Oh sure the early levels but on Level 8 or 9 they add the armored guys.


I was level 30 when I first tried co-op. 

They're pretty easy to deal with, only those rpgs spammers I hate or if you get one shot by a shotgun, still very easy with 3 good players.

Cleared them both on second try.


----------



## Aboveground (Jul 4, 2011)

any body else loving the beta's team objective?


----------



## Corran (Jul 4, 2011)

Tried Free For All last night. I'm not sure I liked it. I felt so naked without my team


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2011)

Aboveground said:


> any body else loving the beta's team objective?



Team Objective? There is one?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 5, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Team Objective? There is one?



Yeah it just got added along with Co-op Hunter, which BTW is a bitch when your partner doesn't know the meaning of teamwork. it works on the principles of Plunder pretty much.

Team Objective is kinda like the Objective games of Uncharted 2 all in one... well except for plunder. That is going to be another game type all together.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 5, 2011)

Aboveground said:


> any body else loving the beta's team objective?



No way team work is overrated. It's all about doing everything by yourself .


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 5, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> No way team work is overrated. It's all about doing everything by yourself .



I think you mean Co-op Hunter because that's what it felt like wading threw AI and the other team without my partner to back me up.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 5, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> I think you mean Co-op Hunter because that's what it felt like wading threw AI and the other team without my partner to back me up.



If we don't have the same colors or emblem no way I'm working with you . It's like being in a gang you can only fuck with certain people...


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 5, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> If we don't have the same colors or emblem no way I'm working with you . It's like being in a gang you can only fuck with certain people...



If join Co-op you need to understand the rules of teamwork. It doesn't matter if they're apart of your clan or not. It's the whole point of the fraking mode!


----------



## Wicked (Jul 5, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> If join Co-op you need to understand the rules of teamwork. It doesn't matter if they're apart of your clan or not. It's the whole point of the fraking mode!



Doesn't matter this beta still sucks.


----------



## Corran (Jul 5, 2011)

Sepiroth and I had some awesome matches last night. Played this team who were mic'd up so we rolled with our Sully pink shirt team and did pump taunts over them when they died. Needless to say they weren't impressed 
I was crying from laughter


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jul 6, 2011)

Disappointed they got rid of 3 team death match when they added team objective. That was my favorite!


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 6, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Disappointed they got rid of 3 team death match when they added team objective. That was my favorite!



Dont worry it'll come back next week


----------



## Skylit (Jul 6, 2011)

But they took it off the server again, no one knows why.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2011)

> Disabled the accumulation of medals to stack Medal Kickback activations. Now, if your Medal Kickback is waiting to be activated, you cannot earn more medals that count towards your Medal Kickback counter until you have activated your current Medal Kickback. Players will still be awarded medals



Why? :rage



> Disabled the activation of a Power Play after 40 kills have been reached in Team Deathmatch
> 
> Increase the minimum time between Power Plays activating from 30 seconds to 60 seconds


Thank fucking goodness.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 6, 2011)

Good. I didn't really like the stacking, despite it being so useful.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm lovin the beta so far. When retail ships this is gonna be one hell of a multiplayer. The concept of boosters/treasures etc is nice and I'm eager to unlock more and more.

Liking Chateau more though, Airstrip seems sucky


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, I have played the beta, too. So far, whichever team I'm on, we always win.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 8, 2011)

Pain In The Ass said:


> I'm lovin the beta so far. When retail ships this is gonna be one hell of a multiplayer. The concept of boosters/treasures etc is nice and I'm eager to unlock more and more.
> 
> Liking Chateau more though, Airstrip seems sucky



Atleast you can kill the glitchers when you play Chateau.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 8, 2011)

Skylit said:


> Atleast you can kill the glitchers when you play Chateau.



well the game is still bugged. Lots of things need to be worked on and some people abuse like jumping through walls or camping in the zip line area which is annoying at times even though it's not a bug but overall I'm enjoying the map much more than Airstrip

I'm still hating the guys who run around like monkeys blind firing and killing more than such tactic should.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 9, 2011)

The online is promising.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 9, 2011)

I really need to play Uncharted 2 . Is the GOTY edition worth it?


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 9, 2011)

Uncharted was great.

Uncharted 2 was brilliant.

I expect Uncharted 3 to BLOW MY MIND!


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 9, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I really need to play Uncharted 2 . Is the GOTY edition worth it?


Yes. Definitely worth $30.

and fucking level 30+ bitches doing the Chateau glitch. ;__;


----------



## Wicked (Jul 9, 2011)

I got sniped through a wall then made the decision not to play this beta anymore.


----------



## Corran (Jul 9, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Yes. Definitely worth $30.
> 
> and fucking level 30+ bitches doing the Chateau glitch. ;__;



Found a couple people doing this yesterday. At least you can kill them, which I always did


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 9, 2011)

The worst part was that they were on their mics acting all cool and shit for doing it. I hate those jerk wads.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 11, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I really need to play Uncharted 2 . Is the GOTY edition worth it?



I'm pretty sure it's basically thr same thing. I have The GOTY addition but I got it late so non of the free DLC work.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 11, 2011)

wtf really? There's like an expiration date or something on them?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 11, 2011)

yea I was so pissed


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jul 11, 2011)

I tried the Beta for this today. Never really been a fan of 
1st person shooters but this game looks great. I got yelled 
at by some kid for making our team lose. Got killed 43 times. 

He called me a noob


----------



## Koppachino (Jul 11, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> I tried the Beta for this today. Never really been a fan of
> 1st person shooters but this game looks great. I got yelled
> at by some kid for making our team lose. Got killed 43 times.
> 
> He called me a noob



Don't worry about people taking a video game overly seriously. Anonymity is an internet warrior's weapon.

Also, I think you meant 3rd person shooters.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 11, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Don't worry about people taking a video game overly seriously. Anonymity is an internet warrior's weapon.
> 
> Also, I think you meant 3rd person shooters.


Yeah, people online are asswipes. I got called a pussy for using stealth all the time . I can't help that him and his teamates weren't turning their cameras to see what's behind them.


----------



## Butcher (Jul 11, 2011)

We should have a team match, with everyone in this thread participating.

We have at least 10 users,right?


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 11, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> yea I was so pissed


dumb and stoopid. just dumb and stoopid.



Robert Haydn said:


> I tried the Beta for this today. Never really been a fan of
> 1st person shooters but this game looks great. I got yelled
> at by some kid for making our team lose. Got killed 43 times.
> 
> He called me a noob


I think you earned some respect from me for dying so much in one match lol.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jul 11, 2011)

Pretty fun game. I've gotten really into it the past few days. I like Uncharted 3's combat.

I really love Yemen....even though people whore with snipers too much.


----------



## Corran (Jul 11, 2011)

Butcher said:


> We should have a team match, with everyone in this thread participating.
> 
> We have at least 10 users,right?



Not sure enough are active and playing. Sephiroth and I play nearly everyday together but not sure about other people and their schedules.
But if you can get everyone together at one time, good luck to you


----------



## Trick2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Pretty fun game. I've gotten really into it the past few days. I like Uncharted 3's combat.
> 
> I really love Yemen....even though people whore with snipers too much.



This is true...which is why I finished a match once with over 30 kills


----------



## Wang Fire (Jul 11, 2011)

I haven't played this as much as I would have played when it came out.

I think I'm only like lvl 2. lol

But those two games I played were pretty fun.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2011)

Butcher said:


> We should have a team match, with everyone in this thread participating.
> 
> We have at least 10 users,right?



I'm open to it, just add me.

PSN: Sanger_Zonvolt


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 11, 2011)

Im down

PSN: Saint_Spike_818


----------



## Corran (Jul 11, 2011)

PSN: kbloff
Warning, Sephiroth and I are very good


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 11, 2011)

Corran said:


> PSN: kbloff
> Warning, Sephiroth and I are very good


So are me and Butcher . I'll add you now.

My PSN is Sabu935. Tell me your username from here and I'll add you .


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 11, 2011)

And Uncharted 2 was my first PS3 game I played online


----------



## Corran (Jul 11, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> So are me and Butcher . I'll add you now.
> 
> My PSN is Sabu935. Tell me your username from here and I'll add you .



It was in the post you quoted


----------



## Butcher (Jul 11, 2011)

We could also team up and show everybody NF's power .

We will enjoy the sweet and delicious rage we will bring everyone that we fight(Hopefully they'll have head sets).

Okay,I'll add everyone who posted their PSN as soon as I get back on PSN,or add me and say your username on NF in the message.

PSN: goku100107


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 11, 2011)

Just sent some friend requests out


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 12, 2011)

psn: MyLostTemplar

btw, I fucking hate the Yemen map.


----------



## Corran (Jul 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> psn: MyLostTemplar
> 
> btw, I fucking hate the Yemen map.



 Any particular reason?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yemen is too camp friendly and has too many sniper spots.


----------



## Corran (Jul 12, 2011)

I think its pretty easy to pick off the snipers. And the underground paths make it so you can't always be sniped. I use those passages to get behind the snipers and take them out


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 12, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Yemen is too camp friendly and has too many sniper spots.



Over half of my kills on Yemen is pulling snipers off ledges .


----------



## Skylit (Jul 12, 2011)

The only good thing about Yemen are the 2 T-Bolts.


----------



## Koppachino (Jul 12, 2011)

PSN: koppachino

In fact, I'll be on in about an hour or so.


----------



## Wang Fire (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm down to play with you guys.

PSN: jvmrtnz

I don't go on very often though.


----------



## Butcher (Jul 15, 2011)

I guess their getting a new version of the Beta out.

Because mine won't launch.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 15, 2011)

Nope, Beta is over.


----------



## Butcher (Jul 15, 2011)

Skylit said:


> Nope, Beta is over.


Oh... well shit.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

This game will have GOTY.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jul 16, 2011)

The one thing I really didnt like about the beta was the paid boosters. they are way too expensive for a minor one match perk. They should be $1000-$5000 not $10000-$25000


----------



## Blatman (Jul 16, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> The one thing I really didnt like about the beta was the paid boosters. they are way too expensive for a minor one match perk. They should be $1000-$5000 not $10000-$25000



I agree with this. Way over priced to use once.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 16, 2011)

I felt that they were the right price. If they were any lower, then the game would've been eh.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

Bout to go hop on the beta!


----------



## Koppachino (Jul 16, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Bout to go hop on the beta!



I think the beta's over.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, shit. I only played 5 times.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Velocity (Aug 16, 2011)

Drake is such a romantic.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 16, 2011)

yup, GOTY in the making


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 16, 2011)

fuck, they must have some really spectacular set-pieces since they are showing so much and the ones we have seen are already amazing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 16, 2011)

*views trailer*

I just went from six to midnight :ho


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2011)

Uncharted never disappoints.  

Day 1, babeh.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_hh5civN8k&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

I'm still not impressed.

I don't see the point in being hyped about a game when we know it'll be awesometastic by just using old stuff greatly.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 18, 2011)

Holy crap that trailer was epic, I want to play this game so bad now. When is the realease date?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 18, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Holy crap that trailer was epic, I want to play this game so bad now. When is the realease date?



November 1, 2011. 

I can't wait for the game either, trailer looks good.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 25, 2011)

Nolan North unboxing the Collector's Edition:


----------



## slickcat (Aug 25, 2011)

the end was nice. Regardless love the idea of drake in the desert, cant wait to get my hands on this after my exams.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 25, 2011)

can not wait until this comes out 

the gameplay trailer looks amazing


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 25, 2011)

Anyone else looking forward to the 'Drakes Journal' book?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 25, 2011)

I miss playing this.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 26, 2011)

Skylit said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_hh5civN8k&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hkc-pWpamp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 9, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> WOW


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 23, 2011)

New gameplay footage.

Shows advancements to Drakes melee.
Yup this game has my 60 bucks prepped. On top of that the music is reminiscent of The Mummy.amazing OST here


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

Whoever is playing sucks.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 24, 2011)

Get Uncharted 3 a week early! 




> Select AMC Theaters in LA, New York, DC, Dallas and San Francisco will be holding "Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception: Play It First In 3D" events mid-October, a "chance to play one of the most highly-anticipated video game releases of the year on the big screen and in 3D before it releases." The privilege to do so will set you back $25 USD.
> 
> But if you drop $60 USD for an "Uncharted 3 Premium Pass" you'll get the game and have it shipped to you on October 25, ahead of the November 1 official release.




*Participating Theatres:*

    San Francisco: AMC Metreon 16
    Los Angeles: AMC Century City 15
    Washington D.C.: AMC Tyson’s Corner 16
    New York City: AMC Lincoln Square 13
    Dallas: AMC Northpark 15

You can get tickets at Fandango here:


----------



## Wicked (Sep 24, 2011)

Ummm Tysons Corner is not Washington DC..Northern Virginia 

I know they did that to make it sound more appealing. Might have to go.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 24, 2011)

yea it doesnt really sound all that interesting. ill just wait until the game ships


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## slickcat (Sep 26, 2011)

blown by the graphics and music. WOW


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 27, 2011)

fuck everyone and especially sony for forcing that direction.  even though uncharted 2 is pretty much the best game in the last 10 years, i would have loved to see it how naughty dog was planning it to be, a fantasy story instead of shooter.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 27, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> fuck everyone and especially sony for forcing that direction.  even though uncharted 2 is pretty much the best game in the last 10 years, i would have loved to see it how naughty dog was planning it to be, a fantasy story instead of shooter.



and the best retort I can find:


			
				neoXmahi said said:
			
		

> And Sony was right in the end. It was the best direction to go. Look at the success that Naughty Dog has now. I'm sure Evan Wells and Christophe Balestra are happy things went that direction.
> 
> Like, there was the interview in which either Cory Barlog or David Jaffe were talking, I'm pretty sure it was Jaffe and they were talking about putting God of War 2 on the PS3. One of the guys from Sony said, "No way, man. I put it on the PS2. Just trust me on this one." They did so and Sony Santa Monica were totally happy with the decision to do so. Sony watches the numbers. They know how gamers will respond to ideas. Its a business they've been in for a long time. Naughty Dog devs have got to be making a lot of money right now and happy with it. I bet it was worth the sacrifice. They've seen Sony was right and that's why they're holding off on another Jak & Daxter game. Its just not the right time right now for that sort of game. Maybe later down the road.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 28, 2011)

not saying it wasn't the right decision and i'm sure naughty dog are happy with the result too. just saying that i would have preferred uncharted as a more fantasy/adventure kind of game.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 30, 2011)

It begins!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow, makes me want to go to Subway tomorrow.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CeUYzDgs498[/YOUTUBE]

Makes me wanna go to Subway


----------



## Skylit (Oct 3, 2011)

This idea is total bullshit.



This is even more bullshit.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh boo hoo, cry me a river. Some of us have to wait in the states as well...


----------



## Skylit (Oct 3, 2011)

Then start your crying right now. Good god.

It's just total BS. We europeans have to pay more than you americans, of course.

But I heard this new beta is total BS like that idea, anyway.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 3, 2011)

Skylit said:


> Then start your crying right now. Good god.
> 
> It's just total BS. We europeans have to pay more than you americans, of course.
> 
> But I heard this new beta is total BS like that idea, anyway.



Of coarse you do, that's what you get for insulting us Americans all the fucking time, Respect your betters.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 4, 2011)

I got the subway thing


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah, beta next week .


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Attention! News Update!*

[YOUTUBE]0jLv6pR6ZSk[/YOUTUBE]

It has been confirmed that Nathan Drake is still kickin' ass!


----------



## Mexicano27 (Oct 6, 2011)

I like how the first guy dove for cover instead of shooting at Nate, despite the fact that Nate was unarmed.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 6, 2011)

looks amazing so far 

cant wait!


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 6, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> *Attention! News Update!*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0jLv6pR6ZSk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It has been confirmed that Nathan Drake is still kickin' ass!






This game man...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 6, 2011)

Even though getting this game isnt a high priority for me...having it would be pretty nice when I wanna have a break from other shit.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 6, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> This game man...



This is WITHOUT A DOUBT, my most anticipated game of the year.

Over Skyrim. Over the new Battlefield. Over Arham City. Even over ME 3 before it was postponed to next year. God i CANNOT WAIT for this game. My body truely isn't ready.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 8, 2011)

So I got Drake's AK-47 and the Subway Drake costume.  But they ran out of codes for the MP Cash money. T_T

Can't wait for the full game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 8, 2011)

Makes me want it even more.

Sounds just like his U2 theme.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 8, 2011)

I got all the Subway Treasures already "God my Villain is such a corporate WHORE", Drakes Pistol, and I'm working on getting Elana's G-MAL


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 8, 2011)

I know some already got the full game.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 9, 2011)

Because of the event at those cinemas, right? 

Also, I got al the codes (except the money) and I am working to get all the Subway treasures.


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2011)

Nathan Drake is a bad man to run into in a fight. This is an indisputable fact.





A bad, bad man indeed.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 9, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> *Attention! News Update!*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0jLv6pR6ZSk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It has been confirmed that Nathan Drake is still kickin' ass!




Watched the first 10 secs. then I stopped. I just can't continue spoiling myself.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 9, 2011)

Damn, fuck yeah at those images.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 9, 2011)

Got me Marlowes M9 and Ultimate Gun for running and gunning (Brain fart on the actual name)


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 9, 2011)

Cal-7       ?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 9, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Because of the event at those cinemas, right?
> 
> Also, I got al the codes (except the money) and I am working to get all the Subway treasures.


Actually, the AMC event isn't until the 18th-20th.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 10, 2011)

Played the beta yersterday. It was nice.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 10, 2011)

Its amazing how much of a difference having sprint makes. Can't wait till I can actually get some weapons. Taking on dudes with great guns with my shitty AK is getting old.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 10, 2011)

Bought a sub from Subway and didn't feel like getting a code..did I do something wrong?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm actually highly interested in the Behind the Design for Uncharted 3.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 10, 2011)

I love GT's Bonus Round; I also love Geoff Keighley.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 10, 2011)

How is the beta compared to the beta earlier?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 10, 2011)

Way better, they improved it and put alot of work into it


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 10, 2011)

I gotta disagree the old beta was much better paced and Co-op was included


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 10, 2011)

The old beta was so imbalanced though


----------



## Corran (Oct 10, 2011)

Really? I thought the beta was great, I had a lot of fun with it.
I haven't played new one yet though cuz I'm not American and don't have PS+


----------



## Velocity (Oct 10, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Way better, they improved it and put alot of work into it



Does it feel more like Uncharted 2 now?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 10, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> The old beta was so imbalanced though



It wasn't imbalanced at all all, you had to do was learn to work with the flow of the match. Also I'm hating the fact that they took out the opening and ending cinemas of the matches


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 10, 2011)

THEY TOOK THAT OUT WHY OMG OH WHY


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 10, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> THEY TOOK THAT OUT WHY OMG OH WHY


----------



## Trick2 (Oct 10, 2011)

Corran said:


> Really? I thought the beta was great, I had a lot of fun with it.
> I haven't played new one yet though cuz I'm not American and don't have PS+



You don't have to be as long as someone gives you the code.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 10, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Does it feel more like Uncharted 2 now?



A little, theres still the powerplays and kickbacks, but there way balanced



MyNindoForever said:


> It wasn't imbalanced at all all, you had to do was learn to work with the flow of the match. Also I'm hating the fact that they took out the opening and ending cinemas of the matches



So the powerplays werent imbalanced?

And the opening cinemas will probably be in the full game, they did leave a couple things out


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm being very serious. Maybe it'll be in the retail?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 10, 2011)

It's still a Beta, so don't expect the final product to be the same as this.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 10, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> It's still a Beta, so don't expect the final product to be the same as this.


I understand that, but why take it out in the first place?

and lol.The first beta didn't have like any of those problems listed, but this one does?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 10, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> A little, theres still the powerplays and kickbacks, but there way balanced
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Powerplays weren't imbalanced at all. Like I said you had to work with the flow, it was all based on luck which fit's with how Nate stays alive in firefights, and how Luck is both good and bad.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess 

It was bullshit how they stayed for the whole time limit and not till the team caught up though


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 10, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> I guess
> 
> It was bullshit how they stayed for the whole time limit and not till the team caught up though



They stay till the time limit of the Powerplay which makes sense, it shouldn't have to stay till the other team catches up as that would just make it kinda boring. Life isn't fair there is no prize for last place people need to remember this.


----------



## Corran (Oct 11, 2011)

Trick2 said:


> You don't have to be as long as someone gives you the code.



Not sure a code would work on my australian account


----------



## Trick2 (Oct 11, 2011)

Corran said:


> Not sure a code would work on my australian account



Well of course you could create a US account first.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, codes are region-locked so it's obviously not gonna work. Just create an American account. =) 

However, keep in mind, when you get the game, since the games are from different regions, most likely your progress won't transfer unless you get the American version of the game.

In short, it will be like trying to load a PAL save with an NTSC-U game.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anybody have an extra beta code?


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 11, 2011)

Every copy of U3 will have a voucher for the Starhawk beta.


----------



## Corran (Oct 11, 2011)

Trick2 said:


> Well of course you could create a US account first.





Kaitou said:


> Yeah, codes are region-locked so it's obviously not gonna work. Just create an American account. =)
> 
> However, keep in mind, when you get the game, since the games are from different regions, most likely your progress won't transfer unless you get the American version of the game.
> 
> In short, it will be like trying to load a PAL save with an NTSC-U game.



I already do have a US account 
But I want to play it on my normal account since that is where all my friends are and all my progress will be


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 12, 2011)

Does anyone have a video for that sand level? The link I found on Kotaku doesn't work anymore. I want to see more sexy footage for this game.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 12, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Does anyone have a video for that sand level? The link I found on Kotaku doesn't work anymore. I want to see more sexy footage for this game.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 12, 2011)

Amazing I want it now!!


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok, I've got the beta for any of you who don't have a code.

Go to the second post:


Someone did this for people to get the beta, so please, _please_ don't change the password. Thanks, and enjoy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2011)

OMG, this is so Epic.. November will suck for my wallet..

Sonic Generations
Uncharted 3
Modern Warfare 3
Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3
King of Fighter XIII


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 12, 2011)

^ You forgot Assassins Creed: Revelations


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 12, 2011)

Any of you guys got the Subway Taunt and ND weapons?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 12, 2011)

No but that subway taunt sounds interesting. Throw a sandwich at somebody once you kill them?


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 12, 2011)

Nah, it's just making a 1-foot long with your hands, lol.

It's nice since it's exclusive.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 12, 2011)

lol, that's funny.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah.

I'm not sure if Subway has those prizes yet though. But I got the PS Home costumes and Drake's weapon and his Yellow/Green clothing, and of course the Dynamic Theme.

Uncharted fan. <3


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 12, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Any of you guys got the Subway Taunt and ND weapons?


Supposedly the codes for that won't be given until later or something. Probably to get people coming back to Subway.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 12, 2011)

just rented uncharted 2 and beat it in 12 hours. really fun, just wish it was longer


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2011)

12 hours...longer? It's a shooter. Any longer and you'd get bored.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 12, 2011)

i took it as an adventure game ya know. could give rats ass about the shooting, wish it was more like deus ex though, annoyed the shit out of me that whenever i would try and roll stealthy, it was really never an option. Thats not really a fair complaint, two completely different games, i just found a lot of inadequacies about the game when it came to the cover system and h2h combat. wish they would jack it up for the 3rd but it doesn't ruin the experience. They could at least improve the shooting, sounds, and music. sometimes i felt like i was shooting a gun out of star wars by the sounds the guns made when i shot them. 

I don't really know why this game got so much appraise, it's a really fun game, but a 12 hour campaign, with a cover system that feels sloppy, glad i didnt go buy this game and instead rented it(for 5 days regrettably, when i beat it within 12 hours of renting it, fuck)


----------



## Velocity (Oct 12, 2011)

It got the praise it got for having an epic cast, brilliant set pieces, solid gameplay and multiplayer that isn't derivative or a snorefest. Maybe you didn't like it, but I beat it many times over and spent hundreds of hours on the multiplayer. I sure got my money's worth.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 12, 2011)

I never said I didn't like it. I thought it was really good, like I said, and that it was very entertaining, but too bad that it lasted a very short time.

And to me, having really good voice casting, really good set pieces, with solid gameplay, I wouldnt call it a great game based on that criteria.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 12, 2011)

Goova said:


> I never said I didn't like it. I thought it was really good, like I said, and that it was very entertaining, but too bad that it lasted a very short time.
> 
> And to me, having really good voice casting, really good set pieces, with solid gameplay, I wouldnt call it a great game based on that criteria.



i don't think it was short at all. Usually long games that i play are either RPGs or open world games full of side missions. For a game that is as fast pace and always pushing forward as UC2 was, with no backtracking or side quests, 12-15 hours is an adequete ammount of time for a single player. Most shooters i play have a 6-8 hours campaing.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 12, 2011)

I just have a problem with it, I'm not used to(or going to get used to) being able to play a big blockbuster game, and finish it before I even adopted the feeling of playing the game in the first place. It was like a blink.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 12, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Supposedly the codes for that won't be given until later or something. Probably to get people coming back to Subway.



Makes sense, yeah.

Also, Uncharted 2 is worth replaying....


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay I feel stupid. Was it just me or did no one else realize that you can change the color of your character's clothes by pressing triange when you look at there character as a whole?


----------



## Corran (Oct 13, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Okay I feel stupid. Was it just me or did no one else realize that you can change the color of your character's clothes by pressing triange when you look at there character as a whole?



Just you


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 13, 2011)

Now you're making the guy feeling more stupid. ;__;


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2011)

Goova said:


> I never said I didn't like it. I thought it was really good, like I said, and that it was very entertaining, but too bad that it lasted a very short time.
> 
> And to me, having really good voice casting, really good set pieces, with solid gameplay, I wouldnt call it a great game based on that criteria.



So amazing voice acting, brilliant set pieces, great gameplay, with tons of stuff to do afterwards like co-op and vs, and it's not good enough to be considered a great game? Lolz....


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> So amazing voice acting, brilliant set pieces, great gameplay, with tons of stuff to do afterwards like co-op and vs, and it's not good enough to be considered a great game? Lolz....



I have different opinions about the criteria. It definitely is not close to great gameplay in my opinion.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 13, 2011)

Im gonna just watch the entire campaign out on Youtube like I did the last game, lol. Cutscenes only though.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 13, 2011)

^ You should just buy the game


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 13, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Im gonna just watch the entire campaign out on Youtube like I did the last game, lol. Cutscenes only though.



And how that went for you? 

Really, Uncharted has a lot more than just cinematic cutscenes...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 13, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> ^ You should just buy the game



Why would you buy an Uncharted game? You only need to rent it for one day.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 13, 2011)

Goova said:


> Why would you buy an Uncharted game? You only need to rent it for one day.



Then he should rent it instead of watching the campaign through YT.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 13, 2011)

Goova said:


> Why would you buy an Uncharted game? You only need to rent it for one day.



One day?

Well I don't try and beat games in one day. The singleplayer might take one day but there's always mutiplayer to keep playing day after day.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 13, 2011)

If you're buying it for the multiplayer experience, there are much better multiplayer experiences out there that should instead get that money.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 13, 2011)

He should rent it, if he likes MP then he should buy it, simple.


----------



## Blahmaster (Oct 13, 2011)

Magzine review will be out on 15th while online reviews on 24th.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 13, 2011)

Goova said:


> If you're buying it for the multiplayer experience, there are much better multiplayer experiences out there that should instead get that money.



Third person shooters are rare for the Ps3. As long as they have a Tenzin skin it's all good. Too bad that cinema event doesn't have a prize or something. I don't wanna go there and play singleplayer .


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anybody play games sparingly anymore? 

I know I play a game for 3-4 hours in one sitting, but even then that's usually RPGs and open-world games. 

I mean 12 hours for a good consistently-paced single player like Uncharted 2 and 3 is great, so why should I rush it? Why not put it down and savor everything that's happened up to a certain point? If the experience is memorable then I want it to leave an impression on me.

I don't know, maybe I take more value in the experience instead of running through it as fast as I can to say "Umm... it should've been longer". If I started feeling that way I'd probably stop caring about games in general after skeptically playing enough of them (I don't care about multiplayer though, so take that for it's worth) .


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 13, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Does anybody play games sparingly anymore?
> 
> I know I play a game for 3-4 hours in one sitting, but even then that's usually RPGs and open-world games.
> 
> ...



I think for a lot of us, it's not that we rush it but it's the case that the game is good and is hard to put the controller down.

Generally-speaking.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 13, 2011)

Generalizing people doesn't work, just because I played through Uncharted in 1 sitdown doesn't mean everyone does. I play games like that, and others play games sparingly.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 13, 2011)

Goova said:


> Generalizing people doesn't work, just because I played through Uncharted in 1 sitdown doesn't mean everyone does. I play games like that, and others play games sparingly.



If you were referring to me, I didn't mean people but games. 

If I really like the game, I'll probably beat it in one siting depending how long it is.


----------



## Blahmaster (Oct 14, 2011)

First Exclusive magzine review is out 

Playmania [spannish] - 9.9


----------



## Mexicano27 (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you have a link for us?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 14, 2011)

> Playmania, a popular Spanish Magazine has given Uncharted 3 a 9.9. Now, this is an extremely high score because they don’t usually rate games so high. They gave Red Dead Redemption a 9.8 and that turned out to be a kick ass game. Unfortunately, we can’t post the magazine scans here.
> 
> The magazine also gave Uncharted 2 a 9.5, so the sequel, Uncharted 3: Drake’s Deception is actually a huge improvement if the scoring is concerned. The magazine embargo’s are up tomorrow so we will see more scores trickle in.





> The first review of Uncharted 3 is in. Spanish magazine Playmania reviewed the title in its December issue, giving the game a 9.9 out of 10. This is the highest score the publication has ever provided for a game.
> 
> To compare, Playmania gave Uncharted 2 a 9.5 a couple of years ago.
> 
> Most folks probably won’t pick up the latest Playmania, but if you do purchase it and can understand Spanish, be warned: the review apparently spoils the end of the game.



Some scans from the magazine:


*Spoiler*: _magazine scans:_ 


















The variety of environments is exciting.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 14, 2011)

^is he riding a horse/donkey?

Do Want!!


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, I think that was found it one of the trailers.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 14, 2011)

Psshk....

What the hell...I might just buy this just for the hell of it.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 14, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Some scans from the magazine:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _magazine scans:_
> ...




Is it just me or are the images not working?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 14, 2011)

Nope its not just you but you can look at them if you look at them individually


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 14, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Nope its not just you but you can look at them if you look at them individually



Thanks that worked!

I can't wait for the story in this game! I'm super excited to see what they do with the characters =)


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 14, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> I think for a lot of us, it's not that we rush it but it's the case that the game is good and is hard to put the controller down.
> 
> Generally-speaking.



I'm not saying it's a bad thing, it's just that I've never beaten a single-player game in one sitting. Outside of school, I do some web browsing, homework, job, etc. I don't have enough time to play a whole game in one sitting, and at the most I might play 6 hours when I can. 

Even then I wouldn't do any more than that without taking a break to focus on doing something else or taking the time to try another game.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 14, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I'm not saying it's a bad thing, it's just that I've never beaten a single-player game in one sitting. Outside of school, I do some web browsing, homework, job, etc. I don't have enough time to play a whole game in one sitting, and at the most I might play 6 hours when I can.
> 
> Even then I wouldn't do any more than that without taking a break to focus on doing something else or taking the time to try another game.



You saying we don't have lifes?  JK

Well, yeah me too. That's the only reason why I stop playing, because I got priorities but pretty much if I have nothing to do for an entire day then I beat games in one-sitting.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 15, 2011)

Goova said:


> Why would you buy an Uncharted game? You only need to rent it for one day.



Because some of us enjoyed the game enough to replay it multiple times. I know i did. Also, multiplayer.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 15, 2011)

Goova said:


> If you're buying it for the multiplayer experience,* there are much better multiplayer experiences out there that should instead get that money*.



Highly subjective. Stop talking like your opinion is actually shared by anyone else in this thread.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_J1BbZHCL0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 15, 2011)

Enjoyed UN2, this is going to be better probably so I will rent it for sure. I dont like its multiplayer so no reason to buy this since I have not the money..


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 15, 2011)

fuck the multiplayer haters. uncharted 2 has one of the few multiplayers which kept me hooked for more a month or two.

and that launch trailer is fantastic, can't wait. 2 more weeks!


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 15, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_J1BbZHCL0[/YOUTUBE]



The anticipation man.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 15, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_J1BbZHCL0



I've never experienced something so amazing in 30 seconds...


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 15, 2011)

Sony does such a great job marketing their games..lol. xP

That tv spot wanted to make me watch all the trailers I resisted to watch in the past several months.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 15, 2011)

Less than a month to resist all the trailers and spoilers.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 19, 2011)

Anybody going to the UC3 event? I tried to get tickets but waited too long .


----------



## Munken (Oct 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dJuyv_ckh98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## slickcat (Oct 19, 2011)

EPIC!!! I dont use that word often, means this game deserves it


----------



## The Boss (Oct 19, 2011)

Harrison Ford Playing Uncharted 3 Anyone? 



[YOUTUBE]tI3tsWus2KQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Munken (Oct 19, 2011)

oh man it's just like air force one


----------



## Velocity (Oct 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Harrison Ford Playing Uncharted 3 Anyone?



Sony is only copying Nintendo with their Robin Williams thing. The only difference is that Robin Williams actually _did_ call his daughter Zelda because of the game. I wouldn't be surprised if Ford never picked up a controller until that advert started filming.


----------



## Memos (Oct 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Sony is only copying Nintendo with their Robin Williams thing. The only difference is that Robin Williams actually _did_ call his daughter Zelda because of the game. I wouldn't be surprised if Ford never picked up a controller until that advert started filming.



Yeah... but then again, it is Harrison Ford playing Uncharted 3.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Sony is only copying Nintendo with their Robin Williams thing. The only difference is that Robin Williams actually _did_ call his daughter Zelda because of the game. I wouldn't be surprised if Ford never picked up a controller until that advert started filming.



... but that's not the point and this is not a commercial. 

The point is that Harrison Ford is playing Uncharted 3.


----------



## Memos (Oct 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ... but that's not the point and this is not a commercial.
> 
> The point is that Harrison Ford is playing Uncharted 3.



Harrison Ford... playing Uncharted 3...

Just sayin' bro.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Sony is only copying Nintendo with their Robin Williams thing. The only difference is that Robin Williams actually _did_ call his daughter Zelda because of the game. I wouldn't be surprised if Ford never picked up a controller until that advert started filming.



It's Harrison Ford playing Uncharted 3.

That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Memos (Oct 19, 2011)

This could go on for a while


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Sony is only copying Nintendo with their Robin Williams thing. The only difference is that Robin Williams actually _did_ call his daughter Zelda because of the game. I wouldn't be surprised if Ford never picked up a controller until that advert started filming.


He's fucking Indiana Jones man!

Uncharted and Nathan Drake's creation are based around the movies, how can you not connect the damn dots!


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Corran (Oct 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Sony is only copying Nintendo with their Robin Williams thing. The only difference is that Robin Williams actually _did_ call his daughter Zelda because of the game. I wouldn't be surprised if Ford never picked up a controller until that advert started filming.



Or you know, because its Japan and a lot of western actors do ads over there for loads of cash and the ads never get shown outside of Japan...

But yeah the fact Indiana Jones is playing as Nathan Drake makes my brain hurt


----------



## KidTony (Oct 20, 2011)

that launch trailer was fucking epic. Horseback gameplay? Cool new side character like Temzin from part 2? Naughtydog you are awesome. Take my money, all of it, just leave me some for skyrim.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 20, 2011)

I caved and watched the trailer.

I can't believe my eyes.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 21, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Sony is only copying Nintendo with their Robin Williams thing. The only difference is that Robin Williams actually _did_ call his daughter Zelda because of the game. I wouldn't be surprised if Ford never picked up a controller until that advert started filming.


robin williams did a horrible thing to her daughter.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 22, 2011)

My friend from another forum already got the Collector's Edition from that event.

I'm hatin'


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey, has anyone gotten the $5 Footlong Taunt yet? I know it wasn't part of the Subway rewards in the first week or so, but I believe there were supposed to be new codes to get it now?



Kaitou said:


> My friend from another forum already got the Collector's Edition from that event.
> 
> I'm hatin'


I was at the event at SF. I believe I heard the Naughty Dog staff say that the winner will receive the Collector's Edition on release day. Though depending on whom that winner was, he/she would be getting the CE for just $25, or getting both the CE on release day and the regular a week earlier, all for $60.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 23, 2011)

@QB

Naughty Dog fucked us over.


And I had like 3 codes waiting to be used for those codes. =| Fuck you, ND....


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 23, 2011)

Yah, just learned of this yesterday, too. What the heck is ND doing? Well, at least I don't have to go to Subway as much anymore.


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 23, 2011)

First ten minutes are on youtube. They look awesome.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, IGN pretty much praised the game to high heaven and gave it a perfect score in every category.


----------



## Vault (Oct 24, 2011)

A 10/10 from ign, holy shit i didnt see that coming 

Fuck sake this is going to force me to buy a new triple


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2011)

GOTY? Without a doubt son.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 24, 2011)

Hard to say. The Singleplayer will be great but the multiplayer i'm worried about.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 24, 2011)

10 out of 10 for 8 hours of gameplay


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2011)

Quality over quantity. 50+ hour rpgs can suck a nut in comparison to a well crafted 8 hour single player.


----------



## Vault (Oct 24, 2011)

Apparently the multiplayer is really awesome not to mention the co-op which this time around is intertwined with the single player campaign. The 3 player co-op has always been one of the highlights of UC2. 

So yeah there is longevity.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah I'm not going to pay ?40 for 8 hours of gameplay, I'll buy it when its cheaper...preown


----------



## KidTony (Oct 24, 2011)

Then you'd be missing out on playing what looks to be the best action adventure game of all time.

and an 8-12 hour story worked just fine for the first two games imo. When you are moving relentlessly forward with no backtrack and side missions, its hard to make a game longer. Think of games that claim to have 20+ hours of campain. Must of them are filled with side missions, or make you go back to find something. If you look at their main storylines, 10 hours might be too long. For a game that all you do is go forward, the times it takes to complete is fine.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 24, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Quality over quantity. 50+ hour rpgs can suck a nut in comparison to a well crafted 8 hour single player.



Yeah the first two were very well done and not that long. This is going to be an awesome game, but I highly doubt it'd be a 10 in my book.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm not missing out since I'm going to get it eventually but when its cheaper


----------



## Vault (Oct 24, 2011)

What about the 3 player co-op?  Again one of the most fun you could possibly have online. Especially with friends.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 24, 2011)

I can't wait till next week. 

Honestly, I don't get the attempt to justify a purchase of a game just because it may last longer than another. I enjoy all types of games but what makes me want to play a game more is the actual story. Uncharted is known for having an enticing story with a ranging cast of characters that you actually care about. The multiplayer is a fun addition but the single player alone is worth the $60 for me.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 24, 2011)

Eurogamer review sticks out like a sore thumb, what a shifty publication they are.


----------



## Vault (Oct 24, 2011)

Eurogamer always want to be the cool kids and do the opposite of everyone. The cunts


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I caved and read their review, seems they only tacked the score on for page hits and actually praise it a lot. 

Fucking shifty I tell you.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2011)

Eurogamer gives Dynasty Warriors 7 a 8/10. Enough said.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 24, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Quality over quantity. 50+ hour rpgs can suck a nut in comparison to a well crafted 8 hour single player.



No. 8 hours gets played in 1 sit, and after you play it, you don't even feel you've played it, it went by so fast. 

A well crafted 50+ hour rpg is multiple times better then a shorter game. I don't care what game it is, 8 hours is not worth 60 bucks, just go and rent it, no matter how good that 8 hours is, it's only 8 hours.



KidTony said:


> Then you'd be missing out on playing what looks to be the best action adventure game of all time.
> 
> and an 8-12 hour story worked just fine for the first two games imo. When you are moving relentlessly forward with no backtrack and side missions, its hard to make a game longer. Think of games that claim to have 20+ hours of campain. Must of them are filled with side missions, or make you go back to find something. If you look at their main storylines, 10 hours might be too long. For a game that all you do is go forward, the times it takes to complete is fine.



Side missions and extra content besides the main story line are awesome, 8 hours is so incredibly short it detracts from the experience because its so short it becomes an obscure memory a few days down the line.



crazymtf said:


> Eurogamer gives Dynasty Warriors 7 a 8/10. Enough said.



Just my opinion, but I give Dynasty Warriors 7 a 9/10 just because I love it. I've played it for probably 300 hours and platinum'd. People have different taste in games, and just because you think a game is bad doesn't mean it is to other people. If Eurogamer gives good reviews to what you consider bad games, and bad reviews to games you consider good, then maybe you shouldn't go to eurogamer since they clearly have different taste in video games.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 24, 2011)

Goova said:


> No. 8 hours gets played in 1 sit, and after you play it, you don't even feel you've played it, it went by so fast.
> 
> A well crafted 50+ hour rpg is multiple times better then a shorter game. I don't care what game it is, 8 hours is not worth 60 bucks, just go and rent it, no matter how good that 8 hours is, it's only 8 hours.



Value is relative. The around 12 hours i spent on Uncharted 2 was well worth my $60 dollars. It was a game i replayed countless times. More so than some games that promise you 100s of hours of playing time, but that didn't hold my interest to even finish the main quest.




> Side missions and extra content besides the main story line are awesome, 8 hours is so incredibly short it detracts from the experience because its so short it becomes an obscure memory a few days down the line.



For some people. I find that most side missions in sandbox games don't hold my interest, and i go back to the main quest after tackling only a couple of them.

Besides, Uncharted 3 is not an 8 hour game. Its an 8-12 hour campaing, with the addition of all the time you can spend on multiplayer, which looks rather good.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 24, 2011)

KidTony said:


> For some people. I find that most side missions in sandbox games don't hold my interest, and i go back to the main quest after tackling only a couple of them.
> 
> Besides, Uncharted 3 is not an 8 hour game. Its an 8-12 hour campaing, with the addition of all the time you can spend on multiplayer, which looks rather good.



I don't even like sandbox games that much. Games like GTA and RDD, those are sandbox games. I'm not sure if you meant those specifically or you were using the wrong term to talk about open world games, because I'm not sure what sandbox games have to do with all this specifically.

That's true, but the way I see it, if you have another good-to-great multiplayer game on your shelves, why even play Uncharted 3's multiplayer? You might for a little while, but when the main attraction of the game is single player, and most people who defend the game, defend the single player experience, and even though 3's multiplayer may be improved upon compared to the previous iterations of the IP, I still don't see how multiplayer in this game is something to use as evidence of how replayable the game is, especially when it will certainly be lackluster compared to other multiplayer refined experiences on the market today.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 24, 2011)

So this got a 10 on IGN. I know, I know lol IGN, but this still gets me excited.

I'd rather pay for quality over quantity. Uncharted 2 was amazinlgy replayable, and while the multiplayer isn't the main appeal, I still prefer playing that one over another "generic modern war shooter".


----------



## KidTony (Oct 24, 2011)

Goova said:


> I don't even like sandbox games that much. Games like GTA and RDD, those are sandbox games. I'm not sure if you meant those specifically or you were using the wrong term to talk about open world games, because I'm not sure what sandbox games have to do with all this specifically.
> 
> That's true, but the way I see it, if you have another good-to-great multiplayer game on your shelves, why even play Uncharted 3's multiplayer? You might for a little while, but when the main attraction of the game is single player, and most people who defend the game, defend the single player experience, and even though 3's multiplayer may be improved upon compared to the previous iterations of the IP, I still don't see how multiplayer in this game is something to use as evidence of how replayable the game is, especially when it will certainly be lackluster compared to other multiplayer refined experiences on the market today.




1) Sandbox, open world, RPGs. Usually those games follow a formula of a main story plus a bunch of side missions. Its my experience that in these types of game usually only the main quest keeps me entertained. So the promise of countless hours and things you can do is subject to player's taste, and as far as i'm concerned i'd much rather an engrossing single player i can finish in a day, than spend a week hunting for riddler thropies or collecting blast shards.


2) Also a matter of taste. There's no multiplayer like Uncharted as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 24, 2011)

A 10? What the hell.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 24, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> A 10? What the hell.


----------



## Corran (Oct 24, 2011)

Lots of great reviews, as expected. But as always there is the one website that likes to go against the others for hits/attention 

Still can't wait for this, pumped like 20 or more hours in to the beta and like 80hours in to U2


----------



## convict (Oct 24, 2011)

I know Uncharted 3 will blow my mind. It is exactly what I want: Non stop set pieces. You know a game is better than its predecessor in the eyes of the reviewer if it aggregates around 93. Because sequels will always be judged with far higher standards. 

This, Batman, Skyrim, and the yearly Assassins Creed will loot my wallet the next coming months.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 24, 2011)

When this comes out, it will be the fastest $60 I ever spent.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2011)

Goova said:


> No. 8 hours gets played in 1 sit, and after you play it, you don't even feel you've played it, it went by so fast.
> 
> A well crafted 50+ hour rpg is multiple times better then a shorter game. I don't care what game it is, 8 hours is not worth 60 bucks, just go and rent it, no matter how good that 8 hours is, it's only 8 hours.
> 
> ...



8 Hours = one sitting? Nah man I got school, work, and a social life. 8 Hours is not done in one sitting. Maybe two or three, if I play a few hours each time. ON top of that it's quality over quanity anytime. If I want a game that just gives tons of shit but nothing rememerable I'd play something like world of warcraft. I rather play a single player experience that blows my mind and makes me "Oh my fucking god" multiple times and then gives me urge to replay it again and again, like Uncharted 2 did then some 50 hour RPG that fails to even give a ounce of the same amazing feel that 10 minutes of UNcharted did. 

And the game isn't just 8 hours, and don't put co-op and Multiplayer as side things as they are a huge part of the overall game. Co-op experience can give tons of more hours and then add in Multiplayer and it can topple most RPG hours. 

And my problem with Eurogamer is they give harsh reviews, which is fine. But then they give shitty games like Dynasty Warriors a 8 out of 10 but other games with much better story, graphics, and gameplay score teh same? Horse shit...

And I'm glad you liked the game. Like I always tell people, it's better to like a game then dislike it. You get more out of it. BUT I rather play a 8 hour experience I'll never forget then a 100+ hour experience of mindless slashing bad guys and being bored out of my freaking mind.


----------



## The World (Oct 25, 2011)

Time to buy Collector's Edition. Fastest 100 dollars I ever spent. 

I also need to beat the main campaign in 2 so I know what the fuck is going on. 

It's been 2 years and I never beat 2.


----------



## Corran (Oct 25, 2011)

The World said:


> Time to buy Collector's Edition. Fastest 100 dollars I ever spent.
> 
> I also need to beat the main campaign in 2 so I know what the fuck is going on.
> 
> It's been 2 years and I never beat 2.



Shame on you.
But you don't need to complete 2 to know what is going on in 3. Self contained stories


----------



## The World (Oct 25, 2011)

Corran said:


> Shame on you.
> But you don't need to complete 2 to know what is going on in 3. Self contained stories



Yeah I'm like level 70 in multiplayer too and I still have not beat the game. 

That's pretty sad. 

Fuck I don't know if I should get collector's edition. It just doesn't seem worth the extra 40 bucks.


----------



## The World (Oct 25, 2011)

Fuck Nolan North makes me really wanna buy the CE but I DON'T KNOOOOOOOOWWWW! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKIrROJsw3k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm sure its old at this point, but has everyone seen the video of harrison ford playing? I just saw it a few days ago and my god was it hilarious.

Just seeing him hold the controller awkwardly and making old man faces when something hard happens made me bust out laughing.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2011)

No artbook in the CE, SKIP for me.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 25, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> 8 Hours = one sitting? Nah man I got school, work, and a social life. 8 Hours is not done in one sitting. Maybe two or three, if I play a few hours each time. ON top of that it's quality over quanity anytime. If I want a game that just gives tons of shit but nothing rememerable I'd play something like world of warcraft. I rather play a single player experience that blows my mind and makes me "Oh my fucking god" multiple times and then gives me urge to replay it again and again, like Uncharted 2 did then some 50 hour RPG that fails to even give a ounce of the same amazing feel that 10 minutes of UNcharted did.
> 
> 
> I rather play a 8 hour experience I'll never forget then a 100+ hour experience of mindless slashing bad guys and being bored out of my freaking mind.


I'm glad people like you still exist, if they didn't I'd think gaming would be worthless at this point.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2011)

Like you man, I'm a gamer that knows I want quality over quantity any day!


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 25, 2011)

100 hours of Dynasty Warriors sounds like torture.

Even a single hour of Uncharted 2 would be better than it.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 26, 2011)

AHHHHHH 6 more days, SIX MORE DAYS!!!! It seems like for the past 3 weeks there has been a game launching on Tuesday and I've been getting it on Monday at midnight and losing a whole day. I can't wait to not sleep some more!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 26, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Like you man, I'm a gamer that knows I want quality over quantity any day!



Suggesting that a 100+ hour game cannot have the quality of a 8-10 hour game, is fallacious. You can have a very long game and have as much, or more quality then a game that is not as long, the idea that this cannot be achieved from your viewpoint is troubling. 

Uncharted games are excellent, I agree with this statement. But, my argument, my point of view, is based on evidence that, indeed, one can make a game that is much much longer, and has as much quality, or more, that spans a much longer time, thus entertaining you longer, which in this case, means better. Better quality.

Your argument says that if a game's main story is shorter....Actually, nevermind, I should say that a _great_ game's main story is shorter then another _great_ game's story, then for some reason, just due to the length and time it takes to finish the story, has to, for some reason, be better, because it is _shorter_. Suggesting that a great, quality game cannot be made just because the 100 hour story isn't crammed into a tenth of it's original length, or that that great quality game with tons of quantity could never have as much quality as a game with less quantity. As if to say that because it takes longer to make, it must not be as good.

Well, I for one, completely disagree. Let me brainstorm for a minute, thinking of great, long games that challenge Uncharted in quality, and undoubtedly in quantity.  I would rather play The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim, than Uncharted 3. I would rather play Mass Effect 2(or 3), than Uncharted 3. I would rather play Zelda: Twilight Princess, Dark Souls, The Witcher 2, GTA 4(or mainly GTA: SA) than Uncharted 3. All of these I consider recent, current generation, Quality over Quantity games with much more quantity than Uncharted games, and very possibly better quality than Uncharted. 



Delta Shell said:


> 100 hours of Dynasty Warriors sounds like torture.
> 
> Even a single hour of Uncharted 2 would be better than it.



Isn't it strange how many people can detest the repetitive gameplay that is Dynasty Warriors, while a small minority of us(yes, including me, I love Dynasty Warriors) absolutely love Dynasty Warriors and would gladly smash the square button for 300 or more hours just to farm stats and kill a billion chinese.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2011)

No matter what form of entertainment you are reading, watching, or playing the quality decreases over time. Simply because to keep a steady and interesting pace, it's easier to achieve with a linear story. Flow wise most of those games you mention fail to live up to the amazing pacing Uncharted has formed with it's games. Especially games like Elder Scrolls and Zelda. Zelda has no real story so to speak and when it does it's hardly interesting. Zelda's true fun comes from the challenging puzzles but thanks to the boring exploring in every Zelda game, it breaks that up quiet a bit.

 Now let's talk about Elder Scrolls. While it sure contains some epic moments in it's time and has quality, it doesn't have the pacing Uncharted does. The swift and interesting and snappy dialog in Uncharted with the perfect pacing is all none existent in a game like Elder Scrolls. The epic part of Elder Scrolls come from the exploring and adventure. And while that's fun, it doesn't give you the same rush Uncharted does. 

I can honestly keep going and going. My point was that very little games contain the same epic moments and over the top greatness that Uncharted does. This of course is all my opinion but my whole point was that just cause a game only last 8 hours doesn't mean it isn't an amazing single player I played Uncharted twice, coming in around 16 hours with both playthroughs. Both times I loved the shit out of it. I spent 24 hours in Fallout 3. And I can name only one or two times I can truly say I was amazed in Fallout where's Uncharted I have over 10 moments that flipped my shit. 

Quality over quantity is most important. Yes a long game can come out and have plenty of quality, that's not what I"m saying. I'm saying you are wrong for dismissing the games quality cause it's short. It's short, but comes with perfect pacing, great dialog, and excellent fire fights with plenty of memorable moments.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 26, 2011)

We seem to have a fundamental disagreement on ideology, whereas you  value presentation over gameplay and I value gameplay over presentation.  Where you value cinematography, story, dialog the most, and I value shooting, fighting, exploring, climbing, etc, more so than presentation. We have a completely different way of looking and appreciating games, if I'm not mistaken. I don't feel any epic moments in Uncharted games, while I do feel epic moments in other games that present itself in a different way, and feel and play much better. 

And in my previous post I was clarifying my argument and my viewpoint, and I do that again in this post. I am not dismissing Uncharted games at all, but I do believe that because it is short, the entertainment value is marginally lower than that of a much longer game, mainly because a much longer game focuses more on gameplay mechanics, than on presentation. Both are present, of course, but it only comes naturally that a game that is shorter can easily focus more on presentation, and a game that is longer can easily focus more on gameplay. 

The point of this is that it is not a quality vs quantity argument, as in, you value quality, and I value quantity, it is an ideological discussion where you value presentation, and I value gameplay. And in it's natural progression, the ebb and flow of presentation and gameplay, where one increases over the length of time and one decreases, and it is how we value one side or the other that leads to us debating in the first place. You want the experience, I want the game, if I may assume so.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2011)

I want both, you seem to only want one, that is the difference between us. Uncharted offers a 8 hour single player, another 8-12 hour co-op, on top of being able to tackle each mission with different friends. On top of that a mutliplayer which is hailed as being great. This already adds more gameplay then most games you mentioned. Cause games like Zelda and elder scrolls, once you are finished you are done. Where's games like Uncharted give a excellent single player experience on top of hours and hours of Multiplayer/Co-op. If we are to review a complete package of a game we review everything. This making Uncharted topple most of the games you mentioned if not all. 

So no, I expect gameplay to be well made and plenty of it. It just so happens I also like to see my single player experience being amazing too. Uncharted is able to do BOTH of these things. 

Presentation vs Gameplay? No my friend. I look for great Gameplay with amazing presentation. That is Uncharted.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

If you're going to compare games, for the love of god don't use something as contested as Dynasty Warriors.

Personally, I've come to prefer games with a main story I can complete under 24hours. And also let me play beyond that time if I want to, and something I don't have to dedicate time to. When I play for instance a JRPG, you have to be ready for at least a multiple hour sitting, simply because of the outdated save point mechanic that's so prevalent in the genre.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 26, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I want both, you seem to only want one, that is the difference between us. Uncharted offers a 8 hour single player, another 8-12 hour co-op, on top of being able to tackle each mission with different friends. On top of that a mutliplayer which is hailed as being great. This already adds more gameplay then most games you mentioned. Cause games like Zelda and elder scrolls, once you are finished you are done. Where's games like Uncharted give a excellent single player experience on top of hours and hours of Multiplayer/Co-op. If we are to review a complete package of a game we review everything. This making Uncharted topple most of the games you mentioned if not all.
> 
> So no, I expect gameplay to be well made and plenty of it. It just so happens I also like to see my single player experience being amazing too. Uncharted is able to do BOTH of these things.
> 
> Presentation vs Gameplay? No my friend. I look for great Gameplay with amazing presentation. That is Uncharted.



Uncharted has great presentation, but it does not have great gameplay. It's melee combat is lackluster, it's puzzles are easy, the gameplay itself does not have that much depth. The games tease you with stealth, but never really lets you do it in the first place, especially when it is always faster and easier to just go in guns blazing. The gameplay lacks complexity and intricacy, and it shows when it lacks customization(No, changing your skin and having cheat codes after you beat it, is not customization, and if it is, it is shallow at best) and is linear.

I consider Co-op to be more or less a gimmick. You can play the same thing over again with an extra person. Although it may be fun, it is not a testament to the real gameplay because there is no real depth to it that sets it far apart from the original experience. This does not mean I consider Co-op in every game to be a gimmick or shallow, I just believe, due to the linearity and lack of choice, there is really not that much different from the original experience besides the basic function that it provides.

With multiplayer, yes, its replay ability factor has been enhanced ten fold. But what, in essence, is the multiplayer really doing? Expanding on already shallow gameplay mechanics to repetitively grind stats and compete on a very casual level. Let's face it, Uncharted's multiplayer will never be an E-sport or anything close to it. It's shallow and lackluster, especially compared to actual competitive multiplayer games of the current generation. I'm not sure how anyone could ever really point to replay ability as an important factor in the quality of the game if replaying the game adds little to no extra value to the game except to experience the same thing again, which you can do in every single game, so the point is moot. Now there are, of course, games out there that are great because of its replay ability, but Uncharted certainly does not fit into that category. 

With all this said, Uncharted games are certainly excellent, but they are not the best games ever, they have great presentation, music and graphics, but I beg to differ that it does not have great gameplay, in my opinion, it is good, but not great, and the lasting appeal is not that lasting. The multiplayer has never been deep or meaningful, and yes, you can replay the same experience with what I consider a not so meaningful Co-op mode, and just plain replay it again once with cheat codes and a skin, but many, if not most replayable games easily outshine anything this game does for replay ability.



Gnome said:


> If you're going to compare games, for the love of  god don't use something as contested as Dynasty Warriors.
> 
> Personally, I've come to prefer games with a main story I can complete  under 24hours. And also let me play beyond that time if I want to, and  something I don't have to dedicate time to. When I play for instance a  JRPG, you have to be ready for at least a multiple hour sitting, simply  because of the outdated save point mechanic that's so prevalent in the  genre.



We are not comparing Dynasty Warriors to any game. Was merely giving each of our opinions on the game(if it was good or bad), but never did we compare anything to it.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 26, 2011)

I personally prefer Games with story modes ranging from 8 to 12 hours. As mentioned earlier most games longer than that just tend to drag on and make you go on a bunch of side quests that are usually lack luster, and bore me to the point where I put it down and never come back and play. But that is the beauty of variety in the market there is a game for everyone 

Edit: Goova I complete disagree with your points on co-op, story mode, and multiplayer.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah he is a fucking badass. Just silently does crazy shit to help some stranger who is insanely ignorant of the laws of physics and because of that, the laws of physics rarely take effect on him.


----------



## Trick2 (Oct 26, 2011)

And the Uncharted series being linear is bad how exactly??? There are games that benefits from being linear because it makes sense to be done that way. The uncharted series has always been a narrative-driven game hence it being linear makes sense. It is not final fantasy 13 where you literally run into a series of corridors. Yes it is linear but it feels open and not claustrophobic which is what Naughty Dog is aiming for.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 26, 2011)

lol @ saying uncharted doesn't have great gameplay. it has extremely responsive controls, the platforming bits are great, you'll have hard time finding better level design in other games and how it mixes platforming, vertical gameplay, stealth and 3rd person shooting is pretty much fantastic. also, i dare say there is not a single other game better paced than uncharted 2, and possibly uncharted 3. uncharted is a lot of fun to play and i think that as far as complete package goes, uncharted 2 is pretty much a perfect example. it's the most satisfying experience (counting both single player and multiplayer) i have had in years.

but whateva.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 26, 2011)

Please, help me understand what makes Uncharted gameplay so great. I consider it good, but not great.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 26, 2011)

The game got 10/10 in graphics? Why is that?  Well for sure it has some great graphics and designs but not for a 10. 
Is it so great when you seem every single bullet leaving trails behind and nobody gets a visible wound? It is like using a paintball gun.
They make a game with guns and no wounds or something?


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> The game got 10/10 in graphics? Why is that?  Well for sure it has some great graphics and designs but not for a 10.
> Is it so great when you seem every single bullet leaving trails behind and nobody gets a visible wound? It is like using a paintball gun.
> They make a game with guns and no wounds or something?



Ever thought it could be due to the game's rating


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 26, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> lol @ saying uncharted doesn't have great gameplay. it has extremely responsive controls, the platforming bits are great, you'll have hard time finding better level design in other games and how it mixes platforming, vertical gameplay, stealth and 3rd person shooting is pretty much fantastic. also, i dare say there is not a single other game better paced than uncharted 2, and possibly uncharted 3. uncharted is a lot of fun to play and i think that as far as complete package goes, uncharted 2 is pretty much a perfect example. it's the most satisfying experience (counting both single player and multiplayer) i have had in years.
> 
> but whateva.



I will give you pacing, but that is presentation. Like i have said,  great presentation. Stage design is great, but there is better. It's  stealth.....what stealth? The mechanics of the shooting, I've yet to  really come up with a strong opinion on it, since I cannot really  compare it with other TPS games in the similar context. Better than GTA  TPS? Yes, better than Mass Effect TPS? No. And not to mention the actual  depth to the shooting and melee is very shallow, you can only have 2  guns, there is no inventory, you may not customize anything about them  or the way you shoot, and its cover system is above average at best.



Vault said:


> Ever thought it could be due to the game's rating


I believe Uncharted graphics are quite overrated. It is a console game, yes, it is probably the best looking console game or the second best. But wow, game review sites are rating Uncharted graphics better than current extremely graphical pc games that completely outshine Uncharted in graphics. Completely. While all I see on comment boards are people supporting the rating because in Uncharted 3, sand moves when Nathan steps on it, and there are specs of sand in his hair.


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2011)

2 guns is more realistic than running around with a case containing a machine gun, 2 pistols even a semi automatic and a sniper rifle plus a rocket launcher for your troubles


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> 2 guns is more realistic than running around with a case containing a machine gun, 2 pistols even a semi automatic and a sniper rifle plus a rocket launcher for your troubles



More realistic, but that does not mean more fun. I think you're confusing the two. If you are suggesting that, as a person, something has to be realistic in order for it be good or fun, than I'm afraid to tell you it does not.

If you, yourself, find realism in your games equaling more entertainment, than you can hold that opinion, but that does not give you the excuse to defend something that is shallow and simplistic, praising it for these qualities and trying to prove it is better because it does not try and improve and add depth, unlike games who do add this depth and quality because they do not want to limit themselves to some false boundary which thou shall not pass.


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2011)

You seem to just be nit picking mate.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 26, 2011)

How can one nit-pick a game that is being called;

The Greatest Action-Adventure Game of All Time

The Game of the Year

The Best Game of the Current Generation of Consoles

The Best Looking Game of All Time on Consoles

The Greatest Pacing of Any Game Ever

A Masterpiece

The Pinnacle of Gaming

Best Game of All Time


So I hope you can understand why I have, what I consider, reasonable gripes about certain mechanics I don't like as much as everyone else. Apparently, my opinion is nit-picking when I point out things I consider valuable and precious, like customization and a very deep level and intricacy to the gameplay, which for this game, includes shooting, cover, melee, and stealth(my main gripes). I wasn't aware criticizing such a widely hailed game was now referred to as nit-picking.


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh don't get me wrong im not wanking this game, it's just you came across as someone who was nit picking and going out of your way to find flaws for a game which doesnt have many and when you did find one you would attack that point relentlessly.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, I don't consider the games to have great gameplay for fairly legitimate reasons. I'll gladly list the main ones to show why I think they are legitimate.

1) Stealth- The developers put it on the back of the box, fans reference it, and when you play the game, it can rarely, if ever, be used effectiviely. There is no need to use whatever this stealth mechanic is, and I believe it is just a gimmick. 

2) Shooting- I believe it is shallow, you have 2 guns, yes, realistic in a sense, but I don't really understand how being realistic is a reasonable reason to limit how deep the gameplay can get. I often compare games to other games to see how good that specific game does in that category. I feel like Shooting, Stealth, Melee, and it's cover system, are easily outshined by other games. 

All I hear is that because it's presentation is so great(and many times being confused for gameplay) that for some reason everything else must follow, and that just does not make sense. It's illogical and that's what I'm trying to explain. But I guess I'm just doing a poor job of that sadly.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 26, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Where did you hear that?



gamefaqs


----------



## stavrakas (Oct 26, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> The game got 10/10 in graphics? Why is that?  Well for sure it has some great graphics and designs but not for a 10.
> Is it so great when you seem every single bullet leaving trails behind and nobody gets a visible wound? It is like using a paintball gun.
> They make a game with guns and no wounds or something?



Wtf are you talking about, it's the best looking game on consoles, if that doesn't deserve a 10 which game does?



Goova said:


> How can one nit-pick a game that is being called;
> 
> The Greatest Action-Adventure Game of All Time



It probably is, I mean do you know of many action-adventure games? Only tomb raider games come to mind.



Goova said:


> The Game of the Year



It probably will be 



Goova said:


> The Best Looking Game of All Time on Consoles



Tell me a better looking console game plz.



Goova said:


> A Masterpiece



Obviously



Goova said:


> Well, I don't consider the games to have great gameplay for fairly legitimate reasons. I'll gladly list the main ones to show why I think they are legitimate.
> 
> 1) Stealth- The developers put it on the back of the box, fans reference it, and when you play the game, it can rarely, if ever, be used effectiviely. There is no need to use whatever this stealth mechanic is, and I believe it is just a gimmick.



What are you talking about, I used stealth all the time in uncharted 2, it was great.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 26, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> gamefaqs



Link and Pics or it isn't happening.

Also Groova Uncharted series > Mass Effect in terms of capturing the Epicness that it's trying to represent.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 26, 2011)

Fun game? Yes.

Game of the Year? Most likely Skyrim or Dark Souls


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2011)

I feel like it'll be between this and Skyrim. It'll be interesting to see the two top GOTY candidates be 2 completely different games.


----------



## convict (Oct 26, 2011)

Goova said:


> 2)  I feel like Shooting, Stealth, Melee, and it's cover system, are easily outshined by other games.



No third person shooter has melee mechanics as satisfying as Uncharted 3. The cover system is also the best in the business asides from maybe Vanquish (in which you move and adjust constantly as cover is stripped away). The responsiveness of controls are unmatched. The ME2 cover system is broken in that once you sit behind cover you are completely unreachable to all asides from a couple of enemies types. The shooting is much slower as well in ME2 and talk about similar monotonous level structure. Just corridors with pieces of cover laid out. Uncharted has a varied vertical level design that greatly adds to gameplay by giving you multiple options on how to approach the situation. The reason why I think it is better than ME2 in that department (asides from having much better set pieces, more freedom of movement, and slicker controls) is that the game constantly engages you to move around whereas in ME2 you can basically set up shop. 

Also stealth can be very useful if you are smart about it, you should have used it more before broaching the subject.

Although Overall, I think ME2 is almost as good because of the varied powers you have at your disposal which are amazingly fun to experiment with.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2011)

ME2 > Uncharted when it comes to the variety of attacks and tactics you have at your disposal but to me Uncharted > ME2 in the sense that Uncharted's combat feels more organic.

Of course, that could be because one is an action rpg and one is a straight up action/adventure game.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Oct 26, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Link and Pics or it isn't happening.



Uncharted 3 Multiplayer Skin Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlaqyZEp9hg[/YOUTUBE]




Tenzin confirmed @ 2:17


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2011)

Goova said:


> Uncharted has great presentation, but it does not have great gameplay. It's melee combat is lackluster, it's puzzles are easy, the gameplay itself does not have that much depth. The games tease you with stealth, but never really lets you do it in the first place, especially when it is always faster and easier to just go in guns blazing. The gameplay lacks complexity and intricacy, and it shows when it lacks customization(No, changing your skin and having cheat codes after you beat it, is not customization, and if it is, it is shallow at best) and is linear.
> 
> I consider Co-op to be more or less a gimmick. You can play the same thing over again with an extra person. Although it may be fun, it is not a testament to the real gameplay because there is no real depth to it that sets it far apart from the original experience. This does not mean I consider Co-op in every game to be a gimmick or shallow, I just believe, due to the linearity and lack of choice, there is really not that much different from the original experience besides the basic function that it provides.
> 
> ...


Argument ends here. You somehow believe Uncharted's Gameplay isn't up to par with the best of it's genre, so we can never agree on any point. Co-op a gimmick? Then might aswell consider side quest a gimmick in Elder Scrolls. What is multiplayer really? Really? Asking that?

Yeah I'll just end it here. We look for very different things in games. 

And yes every single game you listed with the exception of Mass Effect 2 is below Uncharted for me. Yes Uncharted 2 is one of the greatest games of all time. Yes Uncharted as a series is one of the best series in gaming. Yes, I believe Uncharted is one series that has grown and grown as it has gone on, and yes I believe it combines Excellent, not even great, but excellent gameplay into some of the best, if not best, presentation in gaming.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 27, 2011)

KidTony said:


> how about you use a spoiler tag before dropping unsolicited spoilers on us next time?


Not really a surprise he would be in this game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Argument ends here. You somehow believe Uncharted's Gameplay isn't up to par with the best of it's genre, so we can never agree on any point. Co-op a gimmick? Then might aswell consider side quest a gimmick in Elder Scrolls. What is multiplayer really? Really? Asking that?
> 
> Yeah I'll just end it here. We look for very different things in games.
> 
> And yes every single game you listed with the exception of Mass Effect 2 is below Uncharted for me. Yes Uncharted 2 is one of the greatest games of all time. Yes Uncharted as a series is one of the best series in gaming. Yes, I believe Uncharted is one series that has grown and grown as it has gone on, and yes I believe it combines Excellent, not even great, but excellent gameplay into some of the best, if not best, presentation in gaming.




Ha, I consider Uncharted 2 a forgetful experience. I played it in one sit and beat it, didn't have that much fun, and felt like it lacked depth. It was so short, it just became dust in the wind, especially after coming from playing Mass Effect 2 and Deus ex, it was really lackluster. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2011)

Uncharted 2 contained so many moments while playing it that made me flip my fucking lid. Mass Effect 2 did a good job too. Deus ex atmosphere is amazing but it's gameplay, especially shooting, isn't nearly as fun.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 27, 2011)

Mystic Aizen said:


> Uncharted 3 Multiplayer Skin Spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I was talking about the important part Aka Single player


----------



## KidTony (Oct 27, 2011)

Goova said:


> Ha, I consider Uncharted 2 a forgetful experience. I played it in one sit and beat it, didn't have that much fun, and felt like it lacked depth. It was so short, it just became dust in the wind, especially after coming from playing Mass Effect 2 and Deus ex, it was really lackluster. But hey, that's just me.



You're the only one. Now go away, far far away.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm going to try my luck and try to get the Collector's Edition from Subway's Sweepstakes, if not, I am going to wait for GOTY.


----------



## Fireball (Oct 28, 2011)

I got this beast. This is going to be a sleepless weekend.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Young Drake and a Younger Victor make for a lot of funny scenes in the flashback part of the game.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 29, 2011)

Guess who just got his copy.

Guess who's going to pop that fucker in right now.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 29, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> I was talking about the important part Aka Single player



Well I read the stuff wrong on gamefaqs but there's a Middle Eastern character similar to Tenzin


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 29, 2011)

Tenzin skin in multiplayer?

My fav MP character is back


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 29, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _game spoilers_ 



I was surprised and excited to be able to play chapters 2 through 4. The guy who plays Young Drake did a great job. He had the same exact tone and attitude that Nolan delivers. Unless of course, that was also Nolan. 

I beat the game last night. It was all-around epic. Plenty of "oh shit!" moments. Characterization of Drake and Sully at its finest.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2011)

'sup all, went to a local store today and got this 

*Spoiler*: __ 









gonna be a fun night tonight


----------



## KidTony (Oct 29, 2011)

how the fuck are you guys getting this so early!! WTF


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 29, 2011)

Same way some of us got Copies of Batman Arkham City Early...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 29, 2011)

KidTony said:


> how the fuck are you guys getting this so early!! WTF


Purchased the Premium Pass for the AMC Event. Anyone who did got an advanced copy this past Thursday.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 29, 2011)

I want an 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Uncharted: The Young Adventures of Nate and Victor Game little punk made me laugh so much I spilt my drink.


----------



## Fireball (Oct 29, 2011)

I just went into the shop and bought it. 

Chapter 12,13 ,14 ,15 were absolutely incredible, but I forced myself to stop at 20. Gonna finish it tomorrow.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 30, 2011)

lol long title


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 30, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> lol long title



They make a good point about the boss fights. It doesn't fit the game really.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2011)

this easily has the best level design i have ever seen in a game...


----------



## Wicked (Oct 30, 2011)

That should translate well into multiplayer. UC2 multiplayer was a blast excluding boosters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2011)

just finished campaign.. anti-climatic ending if you ask me... though i may have been spoiled by 1&2.. game is still good.. gonna jump right into MP..

EDIT: jumped into Crushing mode instead.. kind of a bitch; cuz gun-fights take too long..


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 1, 2011)

Guys is this a purchase or rental? I rented UC2 but kept it way past due cause multiplayer was so good. Still I won't be buying _both_ MW3 and UC2. And I haven't played Black Ops in forever and when I did I only played Wager matches. So I dunno which to go with.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 1, 2011)

got it
beat it
loved it

i think in many ways it's very similar to uncharted 2 but it also feels fairly different. there's more emphasis on puzzles, some VERY cool level design, some which make the game feel fairly different from uncharted 2. there are some cool novelty ideas as well. and there are so many ridiculously amazing and entertaining moments in the campaign that it's unbelievable.

too bad multiplayer doesn't work until tomorrow here.


----------



## The World (Nov 1, 2011)

Sweet my collector's edition came today. 

I'm wearing the ring around my neck right now, don't wear a belt for the buckle, and I got drake statue staring at me. 

I also bought the fortune hunter DLC last night so time to pop in UC3 and play some multiplayer. 

It comes in a nice steel case too.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2011)

Omfg chapter 3 reminded me of why I love Uncharted so much.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm only getting my hands on this beast on the 14th..FFFFFUUUUUU.

I know it's gonna be worth it though. I'm gonna take my sweet time. Wine and dine this game.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 1, 2011)

Playing as little Drake... I have the weirdest boner right now.


----------



## Blatman (Nov 1, 2011)

Have to wait until next week to play this game


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 1, 2011)

picked it up today 

cant play it until the weekend


----------



## Gnome (Nov 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Currently in France, only Drake can find a jungle in France


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Playing as little Drake... I have the weirdest boner right now.


pretty glad that i wasn't the only one


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Playing as little Drake... I have the weirdest boner right now.



Ahh so little boys be your thing, I knew it gurl....


----------



## Akatora (Nov 1, 2011)

looks like a fair game, but would much rather see Amy back working on another LOK game


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 1, 2011)

Why is this game out before I get monies? 

I'll pick it up as soon as I can


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 1, 2011)

So my friend is letting me borrow it for the meantime. 

I plan to buy it next year when GOTY comes out.


----------



## The World (Nov 1, 2011)

Cool, I spent 25 dollars on the Fortune Hunters DLC only for it to say I don't even have it in this new PSN update. 

The fuck is going on?


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

I almost wish that I still had my PS3.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn... this game is just... STUNNING. _The fucking colors._ 

*Spoiler*: __ 











Khris said:


> pretty glad that i wasn't the only one


Embrace it. 


crazymtf said:


> Ahh so little boys be your thing, I knew it gurl....


No one little kid should have all the knowledge, strength, and power.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2011)

Been loving this game, absorbed in MP atm


----------



## Corran (Nov 2, 2011)

Why does Australia have to get this game tomorrow? 

So jealous of everyone. Really need to play SP then get in to the MP stuff since I love Uncharted MP :33


----------



## KidTony (Nov 2, 2011)

Finished the game on normal. 9 hours, 51 minutes, two sittings

**SPOILERS BELOW**

I have to say if UC 2 was a perfect 10 campaing wise, this one was a 9.5.

Gameplay was amazing. Visuals were stunning. Level design was beyond this world.

The only thing that let me down a bit was the story. Not the storytelling, but the fact that i felt the story was rushed a bit at the end. He just finds iram of the pillars, has a couple of gun fights, and it just sort of ends. And the location for the city was a bit random. Just open a gate and its there...

I was expecting a larger buildup to finding it it, and a stronger challange inside of it.

Also, i was hoping for more time with Elena and Chloe. We hardly got any at all.  And the puzzles were annoying. I hate almost all of them. They were way harder than the last game. I'm not good at puzzles.

Going to try out MP now.


----------



## Corran (Nov 2, 2011)

^You can't just use spoiler tags dude?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2011)

KidTony said:


> Finished the game on normal. 9 hours, 51 minutes, two sittings
> 
> **SPOILERS BELOW**
> 
> ...



Actually this game has the perfect mix of shooting, climbing, and puzzles.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Nov 2, 2011)

Game of the year hands down!! I just beat the single player campaign. Hmm not sure how long it took me to beat it but i'm extremely satisfied with the length of the game. I'm actually in awwwhh about the story =). The fighting in this one reminded me of arkham city so i felt right at home. The shooting was fun and it varied a lot so it always felt different.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 2, 2011)

All right, now may not be one to talk but is it just me or is U3 Storymode hard as fucking hell?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2011)

Not really hard at all. It's got a few tough parts but that's all. Love the puzzles.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

Fucking school, hardly have time to play.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2011)

i also like how u3 has much more focus on puzzles, although i really hated one in particular, the one where you have to line up the lights with the globe... ugh.

anyway, campaign was absolutely amazing and multiplayer is awesome so far as well, i doubt any other game can top it for me this year. i do agree with kidtony on a few points though:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending definitely felt a bit rushed and a bit anticlimatic. I think they should have explored Iram a bit more and the conclusion to the story was a bit... well, it just didn't feel completely right. I really enjoyed the story overall but at times it felt a bit too random, like too much was up to coincidence. Finding Iram was a bit disappointing in my opinion as well, Uncharted 2 did that much better.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ending_ 



I agree, very anti-climatic. :/ Over all game was great, I do like it better than U2. U3 is just_ soooooooo _visually stunning. There were moments were the visuals seriously took my breath away. I didn't think it could be any better than U2, but U3 really out did itself in this part. The game play is also improved on, which is great. I'm glad it no longer takes 100 bullets to kill an enemy.... 





Anyways, I _mad_ that my online pass won't work. No co-op (No Flynn ) or matching making for me. unless I wanna pay $10.. which I shouldn't have too since I got the game new. This really sucks.


U3 is a GOTY contender for sure, along with Deus Ex.. all Im waiting for now is Skyrim.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 2, 2011)

Been playing SP mostly and got my feet wet with MP earlier today. I bought some MP skins for 50 cents. One of the skins was a baddie from UC2 and he doesn't have his mask on, instead he has a helmet. Hope this was a mistake.

SP is great so far don't want to beat this game in one day so haven't been playing it as much.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2011)

Amazing fucking game. A masterpiece once again from Naughty Dog. They are so awesome.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 3, 2011)

It was amazing, what a great game. The story was so much better, the melee combat was really freakin good (I feel they were influenced by Rocksteady, they do have a friendly rivalry with them according to interviews). The characters were just fantastic along with the set pieces. Overall I find myself liking Uncharted 2 just a TAD bit more (if we're talking a 1-10 scale, I'd like it about .5 better). For me I had a fairly buggy experience (it did not hinder me), Cutter was wigging out A LOT and just doing warp speed upper torso jitter animations. The shooting was a little funky at times and I felt myself wishing there was a bit more impact in the places I visited (for me personally). 

Oh shit I loved the puzzles, they were so much better than the other uncharted games, they actually felt like worthwhile puzzles. They weren't hard or frustrating, they were "just right". In Uncharted 2 you had a really cool epic puzzle in the temple in Nepal but after that? Kinda took the disappointment route in terms of puzzles. Overall, I really do prefer the places I visited in UC2... The museum, Borneo, Nepal, the temple, the train, the village, the mountaintop and shambala impacted me greater. I mean don't get me wrong at all, I'm speaking of something as small as a .5 difference in preference 

I'd have to say the set pieces I preferred more in UC2 but the scale of them in UC3 were so far unparalleled to me. Dat ship and desert. The pacing was better in the second but the story in the third reign supreme. The fighting was better in the third but there was more shooting (and guns, I'm pretty sure) in the second, along with shooting in more colorful/diverse places. More platforming in the third but more shooting in the second. More puzzles in the third, longer puzzles in the second. Etc etc. Fuck it they are both a 9.5/10 in my eyes, just different reasons to like them both (for me). Because even though it's more of the same awesome, they both maintain a different flavor.


----------



## KidTony (Nov 3, 2011)

playing through hard, and its not that hard actually. I remeber i gave up on hard in UC2, but doing just fine here (currently at cruise ship level).


----------



## serger989 (Nov 3, 2011)

KidTony said:


> playing through hard, and its not that hard actually. I remeber i gave up on hard in UC2, but doing just fine here (currently at cruise ship level).



There's certainly a lot less "tough" guys, like the armored dudes and gattling gunners. In UC2 there were many occasions where you would be fighting 2-5 of them lol, so annoying. In this the difficulty is set very nicely, best ending ever to. They learned a lot from the second game, especially with the idea of boss fights.

Grah, if there is going to be a 4th Uncharted (probably 3-4 years, since they immediately started on 3 after 2, and they are taking a much deserved break this time around), I wonder what it will be about? I'm really hoping it will somehow involve China, maybe start off in the States. Eventually whisking them off to Italy, Australia, Japan and China ;O That would be so cool .__. There's tons of history and legend in China ><


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2011)

I thought UC2.was easy  even on crushing. Finished it in like 10 hrs or so


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2011)

My review son! - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTG9DklTgag&lc=5KoFhMIRmIAnTLzLYv8cz54WiozVO8AouSh1ZYDtq5g&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2011)

Cant believe i watched the whole thing  

10 out of motherfucking 10 ay


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you for watching <3 

10 out of motherfucking ten SON! This game be to sick!


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2011)

PS3 broke, waiting just because im hoping for a Christmas price drop


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 3, 2011)

only get paid next friday..fuck..why didn't I pre-order it?..fuck fuck fuck..

still, when i get my hands on it, I'm gonna be like:


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 3, 2011)

I just got the game in the mail today. I thought I pre-ordered it with release-date delivery, but it says I chose 2-day shipping. Had to endure 2 more days. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just finished the young Nate flashback scenario. Holy shit that rooftop chase was orgasmic. 




*Spoiler*: _Also_ 



Sully in his 30s was a *BAMF*.





Gonna take my time with this one. I breezed through the first two games, but I want to savor every amazing wtf-moment UC3 gives me.


----------



## KidTony (Nov 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> My review son! -
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTG9DklTgag&lc=5KoFhMIRmIAnTLzLYv8cz54WiozVO8AouSh1ZYDtq5g&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]



I actually disagree with you when you said it threw too many enemies at you in the end. I think it didn't throw enough! One of my main complaints with the campaing was that it tried to balance the levels out more than in the last game, but i love the uncharted gunplay and i wanted more sections of just shooting, specially at the end in Iram.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 3, 2011)

fUCK. Im tired of FPSz. I need this game urgently or I'll trip.


----------



## Corran (Nov 3, 2011)

Got it in morning yesterday, took a sick day (was actually sick ) and finished it in a day 

Loved it. Only complaint was I had some really cheap deaths and I got stuck on some combat sections because enemies surrounded me or Drake didn't listen to my roll/cover button 

That cruise ship level was amazing, I loved how you felt you were on a real boat especially with those crashing waves. Could almost get seasick 

On to MP when I get home from work :33


----------



## Athrum (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone has had problems with Uncharted 3?
Both mine and my neighbors game have sounds issues and choppy cutscenes. Bummer


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 4, 2011)

I love UC3 but I feel like the shooting is a little off in this game compared to part 2. I think the controls in part 2 were slightly better.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 4, 2011)

Platinum anyone?


----------



## Alien (Nov 4, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> I love UC3 but I feel like the shooting is a little off in this game compared to part 2. I think the controls in part 2 were slightly better.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 4, 2011)

Why am I seeing lv 60s  and 40+?


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 4, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Why am I seeing lv 60s  and 40+?



Didn't the ranks carry over from the Subway beta promotion?


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 5, 2011)

KidTony said:


> I actually disagree with you when you said it threw too many enemies at you in the end. I think it didn't throw enough! One of my main complaints with the campaing was that it tried to balance the levels out more than in the last game, but i love the uncharted gunplay and i wanted more sections of just shooting, specially at the end in Iram.



Really? I actually find the shooting combat the dullest part of the game. It got repetitive very quickly imo. They just throw wave after wave of the same enemy at you. Boring.

The game itself is amazing however. Loved it.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 5, 2011)

I just beat the cruise ship level, omg. 

But those damn spiders creep me the fuck out.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 5, 2011)

This game is sick. so many events happen in this game. less super frantic stuff then 2 but a lot more very frantic stuff. loved the shooting while climbing and well, weapons overall were pretty sick, much more diversity. (only sad part is no nazi corpses so no MP40). but kid drake is freaking awesome and it also leaves the game open for prequels if drake is really settling down( lol as if) loved all the diverse shooting environments it would be intense if they could be applied to multi-player. (I have seen the one with plane and vehicles not sure if other scenarios are planned out)
As for visuals it's hard for me to say much in regular definition 2d but it was pretty beautiful (the lighting, your shadow would move if you wiggled during a cut scene, your footprints would stay, the torches, the sun, shadows in general)


----------



## Trick2 (Nov 5, 2011)

I finished it in on sitting one the first day...that's how addicted I was.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 5, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Didn't the ranks carry over from the Subway beta promotion?



Not sure but I'm seeing lots of em. Do miss uc2 controls though.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 5, 2011)

Well for me its time to return the game to the store, didnt go past the first movie, the game just stutters and freezes.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2011)

Finished it yesterday.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it me or I feel Marlow and Talbot are not dead? It just seemed so... I mean, if I remember correctly, someone shot Talbot in the stomach and he just pop up fresh like a lettuce later. And the corpse in the Chateau? Did the spiders did that? WTF?


----------



## Trick2 (Nov 5, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Finished it yesterday.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They're dead. Talbot's not superhuman at least as far as I know, the most simplest explanation is that he has a bulletproof vest. Him disappearing is confirmed to just be one of those things that super secret agents do in movies/tv which shouldn't be a surprise since uncharted is heavily influenced by pulp action/adventure films. As for the dead agent, yes that was done by the spiders. If you look at the corpse of the one that the spiders ate at the crypt after Talbot trapped you, you will see that they look similar.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 5, 2011)

Waiting to get this game in the mail, I know it'll be awesome!


----------



## AlexNestoras (Nov 5, 2011)

Since I bought arkham city I have no money for another game. And since I dont like UN multiplayer I think it is the best possible game I could rent.

So is it worth all that hype for its single player mode or it will be a letdown like many other games. Will I be able to finish it in a couple of days if I really stick with it?


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 5, 2011)

Can't wait to get the full game. Been playin' Uncharted 2 just to be ready!!


----------



## KidTony (Nov 5, 2011)

Delta Shell said:


> Really? I actually find the shooting combat the dullest part of the game. It got repetitive very quickly imo. They just throw wave after wave of the same enemy at you. Boring.
> 
> The game itself is amazing however. Loved it.



Not really. I like to have impossible odds thrown at me with enemies sniping at you and throwing RPGs from the front, while they flank you when you take cover. Plus, this game did a great job at adding diversity to the combat, like the gunplay while climbing the ship or while you're mostly in the water, or also when the environment is moving so your cover moves also. 

I'd would have rather seen more of that, specially at the end. I thought it wasn't much of a challange.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 6, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> Since I bought arkham city I have no money for another game. And since I dont like UN multiplayer I think it is the best possible game I could rent.
> 
> So is it worth all that hype for its single player mode or it will be a letdown like many other games. Will I be able to finish it in a couple of days if I really stick with it?



I say it's worth the buy, but since you don't got any money, it's worth the rent. This is a game I'm willing to grind out to get the Platinum. 

You'll be able to finish it in a couple of days if you got 10ish hours to spend between those days. Some people finished it in one sitting. I finished it in two five-hour sessions.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 6, 2011)

played the game all of yesterday 

is it just me or is the aiming kinda funny in this game?


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 6, 2011)

Send me a request if anyone is up for multiplayer

PSN: MyLostTemplar


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 6, 2011)

I curse naughty dog for not giving us the option of replaying the game with different skins, guns, and game tweeks.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 6, 2011)

I want doughnut Drake for U3.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 7, 2011)

Ending was disappointing.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone else loveing the fact that they brought back 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Eddy, Flynn, and Lazarevic


 for the Co-op


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2011)

Cool already level 30.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Nov 7, 2011)

Just rented the game. The experience is in a whole different level of other games(except Arkham City).
Everything seems nice and smooth while it is like playing in a movie


----------



## Wicked (Nov 7, 2011)

I like how the aiming from so an mp are two completely different things. Also stop voting on the same map


----------



## Corran (Nov 7, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I like how the aiming from so an mp are two completely different things. Also stop voting on the same map



 Which map do you keep getting? I had a day where I ended up playing that sandstorm village map about 6 times in a row


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2011)

Im so sad my online code won't work.. so I can't play online unless I fork out another $10.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 8, 2011)

Complain to ND. Finally played brass city after like 4 days .


----------



## Corran (Nov 8, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Complain to ND. Finally played brass city after like 4 days .



 I've played Brass City so many times I know my way around it with my eyes closed


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 8, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Anyone else loveing the fact that they brought back
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I lol'd when I saw them and when Nate said (paraphrasing) "What is this, some sort of sick, twisted reunion?" 

Also, why is Doughnut Lazarevic not part of the DLC character skin packs?


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey does anyone else think Dylan McDermett looks a lot like Nathan Drake?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 9, 2011)

Drake looks like a lot of people.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 10, 2011)

Corran said:


> I've played Brass City so many times I know my way around it with my eyes closed



All I get is ruins, london underground and airstrip almost all the time. Was thinking about getting the DLC but 25 dollars doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2011)

The airstrip and the train are probably the most fun levels.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 10, 2011)

Favorite levels: Chateau, Underground, High Rise, Molten Ruin, Syria

Worst levels: Brass City, Museum, the god damn Facility, Desert Village


----------



## Corran (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not sure I have any dislikes for maps yet. Maybe Highrise but I never really liked that one. Could never get my brain around that map from UC2 
And I actually love Facility 

Tried playing some co-op with randoms. Goddamn some of these people are awful  But I managed to get in a game with two guys that were good and we finished a couple of the adventure maps on hard without dying much  Got a couple of good treasures too.


----------



## Trick2 (Nov 11, 2011)

I really despise Highrise now, probably because they made it night and its annoying to move around highrise at night. I have always hated museum and that hasn't changed, other than that, I have no problem with the other maps.
I managed to get paired up with 2 people good enough to finish crushing with me on co-op arena but most people I get paired up with does suck.


----------



## The World (Nov 11, 2011)

I hate Museum with a passion............WITH A PASSION!


----------



## convict (Nov 11, 2011)

To all those who are interested (I know I am since it means a sequel is likely) Uncharted 3 sold a whopping 3.8 million units its first _day_. These are staggering CoD numbers, fur surpassing previous titles in the franchise:



Kudos to ND.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 13, 2011)

Is this game good? It has good reviews and I was thinking about getting it.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 13, 2011)

convict said:


> To all those who are interested (I know I am since it means a sequel is likely) Uncharted 3 sold a whopping 3.8 million units its first _day_. These are staggering CoD numbers, fur surpassing previous titles in the franchise:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to ND.



Add the fact that it's only on one platform. Definitely well deserved, ND did remarkable job with this game.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 13, 2011)

Those are incredible numbers. I'm impressed and pleased.


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2011)

*Uncharted 3 'Helghast' skin DLC arrives today, Fortune Hunters get for free*


----------



## Wicked (Nov 16, 2011)

Not only they're adding killzone skins but Fort and Ice Caves maps back in UC3 with different environments.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 13, 2011)

i rented this game for 1 day and beat it two times. they are fun for about 8 hours and then they are dust collectors so i rent instead. while on the other hand i buy skyrim and in 5 days still have not beaten it and still hundreds of hours left, and its more fun. two different genres but just making the point this game does not have enough quality to every win a game of the year. this game also seems overrated, bout every game i play is more fun and lasts longer, skyrim, B:AC, ACR, ect.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 13, 2011)

Goova said:


> i rented this game for 1 day and beat it two times. they are fun for about 8 hours and then they are dust collectors so i rent instead. while on the other hand i buy skyrim and in 5 days still have not beaten it and still hundreds of hours left, and its more fun. two different genres but just making the point this game does not have enough quality to every win a game of the year. this game also seems overrated, bout every game i play is more fun and lasts longer, skyrim, B:AC, ACR, ect.



You can spend the same ammount of time you spend on Skyrym on Uncharted 3 multiplayer and co-op, and arguably more.

A lot of these open world games are much longer, but feature repetetive gameplay or boring sidequests.

I loved skyrym. But there was a point where you got tiered of killing draugr in a dungeon that looks the same as the last 40 you went to.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 13, 2011)

KidTony said:


> You can spend the same ammount of time you spend on Skyrym on Uncharted 3 multiplayer and co-op, and arguably more.
> 
> A lot of these open world games are much longer, but feature repetetive gameplay or boring sidequests.
> 
> I loved skyrym. But there was a point where you got tiered of killing draugr in a dungeon that looks the same as the last 40 you went to.



The same that can be said about multiplayer in U3. Its essentially just another online shooter.

Im not here to to defend skyrim.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 13, 2011)

Got this game Sunday, along with Arkham City . I just have to wait for Christmas to play them .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 13, 2011)

im sorry but fuck multiplayer especially when its not even part of the real focus of the game, people dont get the game to play multiplayer over all the other amazing games. the fact you always come back to defending the game because it has a basic multiplayer and that means that it deserves a 10, deserves more sales and more attention then better games, that in some way it is a better game when it is not, from an objective perspective you can easily realize this is not the case. i could throw fuckin multiplayer on anything and apparently you'd defend it, fuck multiplayer, that shit dont matter, these games are about the first person storyline and gameplay. not multiple person. lets judge a game on what it actually tries to accomplish, not a multiplayer that the studio decided to put in to make suckers like you feel like you didnt completely waste your money on this game. im sorry, is this multiplayer good? really? i havent heard one site hype this multiplayer, this multiplayer is not game changing, it is not new, or interesting, it cannot win praise, it is just basic multiplayer, no innovation, no reason to say this multiplayer is anything worth praising yet it is your main defense of this game, i think that says a lot


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 13, 2011)

Picked this up for $30 and it's good so far. The graphics seem about the same as last game, not as many amazing sights to see.

Elena somehow got uglier with an even more pinched face.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 13, 2011)

Goova said:


> im sorry but fuck multiplayer especially when its not even part of the real focus of the game, people dont get the game to play multiplayer over all the other amazing games. the fact you always come back to defending the game because it has a basic multiplayer and that means that it deserves a 10, deserves more sales and more attention then better games, that in some way it is a better game when it is not, from an objective perspective you can easily realize this is not the case. i could throw fuckin multiplayer on anything and apparently you'd defend it, fuck multiplayer, that shit dont matter, these games are about the first person storyline and gameplay. not multiple person. lets judge a game on what it actually tries to accomplish, not a multiplayer that the studio decided to put in to make suckers like you feel like you didnt completely waste your money on this game. im sorry, is this multiplayer good? really? i havent heard one site hype this multiplayer, this multiplayer is not game changing, it is not new, or interesting, it cannot win praise, it is just basic multiplayer, no innovation, no reason to say this multiplayer is anything worth praising yet it is your main defense of this game, i think that says a lot



You contradicted yourself. You praised the multiplayer not I, you said the replay value was higher than Skyrim. I personally like the story and the gameplay in Uncharted over Skyrim. Even though U3 was short skyrim was very blah and all the dungeons were fairly similar not to mention the story was less than stellar. I had fun with both so this argument is moot because I believe everyone else who played both games enjoyed them both as well.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 13, 2011)

Goova said:


> im sorry but fuck multiplayer especially when its not even part of the real focus of the game, people dont get the game to play multiplayer over all the other amazing games. the fact you always come back to defending the game because it has a basic multiplayer and that means that it deserves a 10, deserves more sales and more attention then better games, that in some way it is a better game when it is not, from an objective perspective you can easily realize this is not the case. i could throw fuckin multiplayer on anything and apparently you'd defend it, fuck multiplayer, that shit dont matter, these games are about the first person storyline and gameplay. not multiple person. lets judge a game on what it actually tries to accomplish, not a multiplayer that the studio decided to put in to make suckers like you feel like you didnt completely waste your money on this game. im sorry, is this multiplayer good? really? i havent heard one site hype this multiplayer, this multiplayer is not game changing, it is not new, or interesting, it cannot win praise, it is just basic multiplayer, no innovation, no reason to say this multiplayer is anything worth praising yet it is your main defense of this game, i think that says a lot



It doesn't matter to YOU. Get that through your head. What you don't perceive as value, other people can and do. I spent two weeks playing Uncharted MP, the same ammount of time i spent on skyrim before i got bored with it.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 13, 2011)

I played Uncharted 2's multiplayer for well over a year.


----------



## Corran (Dec 13, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I played Uncharted 2's multiplayer for well over a year.



Same, I love the multiplayer and I love still love it in Uncharted 3. I keep playing arena because I'm obsessed with getting the fedora hat for Sully and I just can't do it!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 30, 2011)

Finally got my hands on this poison.

Young drake is jail bait


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I played Uncharted 2's multiplayer for well over a year.



I did as well. I was even there for when Naughty Dog gave the 1 year anniversary bonus exp thing.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 30, 2011)

That single player campaign was a bit short. It reused too much stuff from Uncharted 2, as well, and didn't have the same epic feel to it. I don't exactly know what to think about Marlowe, but she wasn't as great as Lazarević - she was meant to challenge Drake on a mental level, but nothing she said was as hard hitting as what Lazarević said to Drake.

"You think I am a monster. But you're no different from me, Drake. How many men have you killed? How many... just today?"


----------



## Butcher (Dec 30, 2011)

Uncharted 3 had better story imo, not pulling that fantasy shit like from the last game. Gameplay is funner than U2(Alright game overall) imo also.

Uncharted 3 made it into my top 10 of games. So much better than U2 in all departments. 

The multi-player is fun, but the assholes use power weapons. Shotguns, Grenade Launcher, T-Bolt etc.
They play shitty when they don't have them. 

Co-Op is fun as hell though.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 31, 2011)

Uncharted 3 MP is so disapponting. Ok I know there's DLC coming but it doesn't feel right playing it again. The maps are horrible.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 31, 2011)

Bitches, I command all of you to get on line on UC3 MP.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm only Lvl 17 right now .

Those co-op adventures really help out getting XP though.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 31, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Bitches, I command all of you to get on line on UC3 MP.



Nope

Don't see the Temple map in this game


----------



## fireking77 (Dec 31, 2011)

Decided I'm not playing again until they fix the FAL-SS. You die so quickly now due to how overpowered this gun is that it now feels like Uncharted 2.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 31, 2011)

Finished the game. Liked it but its not as good as I thought it would be. Perhaps my expectations were too high but I remember loving the shit out of Uncharted 2 and replaying the campaign several times, with this one I'm not sure I will replay it at all.

Hit detection/shooting sucks ass. I ended up punching my way through most of the game.
The end had me like "is this it?"
Storytelling was sub-par. 
No extras? The fuck..

The game's good but I can't help to feel disappointed.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2011)

Uncharted 3 seemed better to me. More space to move around in, and more room for hand-to-hand combat(I've always preferred stealth/ hand-to-hand).

The spaces were enormous. I was jumping my way around the area like I was Ezio, and easily surprising my enemies. That was probably the funnest aspects of the game to me.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 1, 2012)

uncharted 2 had a much bigger impact. On me at least.

Uncharted 3 is still good but it regressed in some, if not most, ways compared to the second. 

I liked the first half or the game, up until the chateau..then it started going downhill for me.

This game is far from amazing. What a reality check. I feel floored. I was so caught up on the hype and excited with just getting another Uncharted game..but wow..yeah. Disappointed.

I didn't even care for looking at "independent" reviews. But I just did a quick run through the internet and there's thousands of people saying the same as me. 

Funny thing is, I didn't even buy the game..my brother did and let me borrow it on the same day without even finishing it..which raised my eyebrow since he's also a huge uncharted fan..he played til up the desert chapter and then said you can take it..then he went out and bought arkham city..I was left scratching my head like and I never seen my brother buying two games in one day..I knew he wouldn't let me borrow a game he hadn't finished out of the blue and though he hasn't said a word now I understand why he let me take it...he just wasn't feeling it. Now I can't wait to borrow arkham city. Hopefully it won't let me down like this one did.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 1, 2012)

How can you even enjoy Uncharted 3? The villains have no personality and the ending was horrible.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 1, 2012)

I liked the first few chapters, the flashback chapter with young drake was sweet, specially the chase part and it was an excellent peek at Drake's relationship with Sully.

But the aiming/hit detection are so horrible, that paired with the fact that in several gunfights you face waves and waves of enemies. It really takes from the game. How do you go about making it worse than it was in the previous game? I never had the problems I'm having in U3 with U2..

The campaign is short and to make matters worse..the chapter that had potential like the "one shot at this/cargo plane" chapter were soooooo short..instead they needlessly gave you a chapter of fading in/out sequences of mindlessly wandering through the desert. A cutscene would've sufficed.

And the storytelling was sub-par. Hell, Amy Hennig had to explain some of the stories elements through fucking Twitter. You know your story hasn't been properly told when there's so many complaints and questions you have to get on Twitter to fill in the gaps.


*Spoiler*: __ 








The game's final fight is a slightly glorified sequence of QTE's with an opponent you know nothing about.

Smh.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh, and I really don't like this treasure hunting thing in the multiplayer. I know it's to get people to play other modes besides Team Deathmatch, but damn is it annoying. I'd rather not have to spend forever waiting to get the treasure pieces just to unlock a gun slightly better than the one I'm using, or to unlock an article of clothing.

I don't much appreciate the lack of a customisable female, either.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 1, 2012)

Seriously man, coming at the back of U2. This game's a disappointment.

No amount of explosions and/or linear set-pieces will change that.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 1, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Seriously man, coming at the back of U2. This game's a disappointment.
> 
> No amount of explosions and/or linear set-pieces will change that.



In all fairness, Uncharted 2 _was_ in a league of its own. If Uncharted 3 had been 2 and 2 had been 3, nobody would have had anything to complain about.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I liked the first few chapters, the flashback chapter with young drake was sweet, specially the chase part and it was an excellent peek at Drake's relationship with Sully.
> 
> But the aiming/hit detection are so horrible, that paired with the fact that in several gunfights you face waves and waves of enemies. It really takes from the game. How do you go about making it worse than it was in the previous game? I never had the problems I'm having in U3 with U2..
> 
> ...



The aiming seems fine to me. Don't know what you're complaining about.

The length of a game does not matter to me, if I love it enough I'll go back and play it again. I played Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory's campaign mode everyday for about 7 months.

And that's a short as hell game.   



Nature Breeze said:


> How can you even enjoy Uncharted 3? The villains have no personality and the ending was horrible.



Because I play a game for its gameplay, as long as the gameplay is good, I couldn't care less about characters or stories. 

Although it's a nice bonus if it does have good characters and a good story.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 1, 2012)

The aiming and hit detection are far from fine. If they were Naughty Dog wouldn't have released a statement addressing it and apparently a patch aswell. At first I thought it was me and I needed time..upon completing the game mostly by punching my way through it, I come to NF and post my thoughts on it, then just to be sure, I go on google to check if anyone had the same problems and there's a massive uproar about U3 aiming and hit detection. Everywhere. ND even addressed it. So it couldn't have been me, or "us" for that matter.

The "I play games for their gameplay card", doesn't excuse this game. First, this is not a fighting/sports or COD type of game, its an action-adventure game, it needs a half decent story or at least one that's told in a half decent manner. Secondly, the series set it ont itself to tell a story, hell you wouldn't be getting flashbacks to further understand character relationships otherwise. Thirdly, even if you're the "gameplay > all" types, this game does little, if any, to improve, innovate or refresh on its predecessor. What is new here? The cartoony brawling system that's far behind the likes of what Arkham City and others offer? ..and for all the talk about the incredible set pieces and sequences, for the most part all you had to do was press forward on your analog stick and watch drake run from the water, spiders or w/e was chasing him. So many parts of the game will play out exactly the same by an expert uncharted player or by a first timer 6 year old with a minimal understanding of "press forward to move, 'x' is to jump". Talk about "gameplay".

It's hard to love a game enough to replay it when its hardly better than its predecessor. That's when things like length come to the fore aswell..I was under the impression the uncharted series focused mostly on the single player experience or at least it should..why not make the airport/cargo plane chapter longer instead of giving us that "our sand looks so good we gonna have you fading in and out of the desert for a whole chapter even though it won't contribute much for the game/overall story" chapter?

The series regressed with U3. And its coming from one of the biggest fans. 



Aji Tae said:


> In all fairness, Uncharted 2 _was_ in a league of its own. If Uncharted 3 had been 2 and 2 had been 3, nobody would have had anything to complain about.



Exactly.


----------



## The World (Jan 1, 2012)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## InFam0us (Jan 1, 2012)

Dickriders gonna dickride. Nut swingers gonna swing on nuts.

So Amy is explaining her fail of a story on twitter?

Might do a "troll-by" and ask how the flesh eating giant spiders that like to roll in packs of thousands managed to pop out in France, Syria and yemen.

Lol the game ended without you clearly knowing what was in that brass vessel. Without you seeing the true threat. You chased it the whole game and only seen it for 5 seconds. Characters kept asking who or what marlowe's org are and you got no clarification. That pirate was so irrelevant. Lol Chloe just vanished. The cool fire monsters were nothing but a hallucination. The bad guys already had a drug that did something similar to what that water did and apparently w/e was in that artefact was gonna do more of the same.

Uncharted 3 is like Superman slipping on a banana peel and landing on a kryptonite spear. Fail.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 1, 2012)

My biggest problem with the ending was how they got rid of the artifact. I was expecting some tough fight to get to the winch and release the thing back into the water. 

Instead, it happens in a cutscene. On top of that, it involves a gun that Drake literally finds laying around in an earlier cutscene. You never use this particular gun in gameplay and the sole reason it's in the game is to shoot the winch in a cutscene.


----------



## Blatman (Jan 2, 2012)

Uncharted 3 is no where near fail. It is just no where near uncharted 2. That is all, its pretty tough to make a game of the year on top of a game of the year. If u want a longer life span play the whole trilogy lol action adventure's stories are never long, specially this gen. U3 hate is really unjustified, you guys are using U2 as the basis of your arguments.

Not saying it doesn't have it's faults. The story and aiming was sub par(especially the story) but I still enjoy playing through and online.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 2, 2012)

This game is borderline close to fail. The ending with the jar, a great oppurtunity to show what's inside and mindblow us but they left that option out. Multiplayer isn't as fun like UC2 was. The guns feel completely different. They should just stick to one style of gameplay instead of changing it completely. The maps aren't as memorable as UC2.I couldn't respawn for 5 minutes in London Underground map and Airport Strip map. So much for testing huh?

The game picks up when they go to the Village to meet up with Elena imo.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 2, 2012)

Maybe Uncharted 3 was rushed because of some of the staff being re-purposed for "The Last Of Us".

It would explain why some extras were left out, or why the game doesn't feel so... complete. Not that Naughty Dog really skimped on the game necessarily, but didn't put the extra something (care/love/heart or whatever it was) that made Uncharted 2 work so well.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 2, 2012)

as a fan of the series I found this to be nathan Drakes craziest adventure yet. I liked Marlowe and Tabot as the antagonist group. There was a lack of supernatural element here I felt it'd be awesome if the fire demons weren't a part of a hallucination. UC2 did raise the bar but I felt the pacing of this game was the best of the series. The ending parts were rushed. Charlie Cutter was a great character a shame he and Chloe weren't in thsi more come to think of it Elena wasn't there that much either. If the 2nd Uncharted had too little Sully this one kind of shoved him down our throats and cut other characters.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 2, 2012)

I haven't played this yet. But even if it were the worst thing since the holocaust, and I'm sure people feel pleasure in exaggerating that much, I'm not the kind of guy that plays two games of a trilogy and leaves the last chapter out.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 2, 2012)

The gunplay is different though.

Play it and you will understand


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 3, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I haven't played this yet. But even if it were the worst thing since the holocaust, and I'm sure people feel pleasure in exaggerating that much, I'm not the kind of guy that plays two games of a trilogy and leaves the last chapter out.



The game is not the worst thing dice holocaust. I've said it before, its a good game. It just fails to, overall, go anywhere near U2 let alone surpass it. And I usually expect sequels to improve and not regress on their predecessors. 

I'm a huge uncharted fan, excitement and expectations were through the roof..so partly it may be my fault why I feel disappointed with this game. As Aji Tae said, if U3 were U2 and U2 were U3..hardly anyone would have a problem with it. But its not, so a lot of people do have a problem with it.

And Uncharted is not a trilogy. Nor is this the last chapter.


----------



## InFam0us (Jan 3, 2012)

Blatman said:


> Uncharted 3 is no where near fail. It is just no where near uncharted 2. That is all, its pretty tough to make a game of the year on top of a game of the year. If u want a longer life span play the whole trilogy lol action adventure's stories are never long, specially this gen. U3 hate is really unjustified, you guys are using U2 as the basis of your arguments.
> 
> Not saying it doesn't have it's faults. The story and aiming was sub par(especially the story) but I still enjoy playing through and online.



There's action adventure games far longer than uncharted. I understand liking a series but you're the consumer, you should demand more and better.

Accepting and embracing a game that's arguably the biggest disappointment of the year is silly.


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> This game is borderline close to fail. The ending with the jar, a great oppurtunity to show what's inside and mindblow us but they left that option out. Multiplayer isn't as fun like UC2 was. The guns feel completely different. They should just stick to one style of gameplay instead of changing it completely. The maps aren't as memorable as UC2.I couldn't respawn for 5 minutes in London Underground map and Airport Strip map. So much for testing huh?
> 
> The game picks up when they go to the Village to meet up with Elena imo.





InFam0us said:


> There's action adventure games far longer than uncharted. I understand liking a series but you're the consumer, you should demand more and better.
> 
> Accepting and embracing a game that's arguably the biggest disappointment of the year is silly.



Biggest trolls here. Just because it wasn't as good as UC2 doesn't make it the biggest disappointment of the year, lightning doesn't always strike twice, it's still a great game.

It might be overrated, but in no way a disappointment.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 3, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> The game is not the worst thing dice holocaust. I've said it before, its a good game. It just fails to, overall, go anywhere near U2 let alone surpass it. And I usually expect sequels to improve and not regress on their predecessors.
> 
> I'm a huge uncharted fan, excitement and expectations were through the roof..so partly it may be my fault why I feel disappointed with this game. As Aji Tae said, if U3 were U2 and U2 were U3..hardly anyone would have a problem with it. But its not, so a lot of people do have a problem with it.
> 
> And Uncharted is not a trilogy. Nor is this the last chapter.



Good to know. They still have the chance to leave an amazing last impression for the series as it deserves.

But so, it really isn't a bad game?


----------



## The810kid (Jan 3, 2012)

I was also curious if this would be the last game usually Naughty dog goes the trilogy route. I was expecting sully to tell Nate that he needs to give up the life he lives as it was forshadowing through out the game that Drake was pressing his luck. UC3 had some things I liek better than 2 like the puzzles to me were the best in the series. The shooting however was more difficult than it had ever been. Glad this isn't the last one as it doesn't give closure to the series.


----------



## DyranLK (Jan 3, 2012)

This is definitely not the last _Uncharted_. Naughty Dog themselves have said that they never exactly planned to make the _Uncharted_ series a trilogy, and have already acknowledged _Uncharted 4_ in a few interviews.

What they aim to do with such a new installment, however, is yet to be known, let alone even come to fruition...


----------



## Velocity (Jan 3, 2012)

All I hope is that the multiplayer returns to the arcade-like set up it had before. I loved it when everyone started with the same guns and had to fight over who got what on the map. It made everything so exciting, like in the Plaza where you were often deciding whether to go safely grab the M4 or go the whole way for the SAS-12.

I miss that. Aside from that, it'd be nice if they scrapped the treasure hunting in multiplayer and perhaps had the multiplayer unlockables linked to the treasures you find in single player instead.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 3, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Good to know. They still have the chance to leave an amazing last impression for the series as it deserves.
> 
> But so, it really isn't a bad game?



Yeah its definitely a good game. I'd give it a 8/10.

And yeah uncharted 4 has been confirmed/acknowledged by ND.

Most websites/sources just don't know if it will be a PS3 title or a title to possibly break out the PS4..IIRC there's been a 2 year development gap between each game..if the same applies for the 4th it means it would be released like around late 2013..and most websites/sources say the next PS is probably gonna come around 2014..so ND and Sony will have to decide whether to use the next home console instalment of the series to make the PS3 go out with a bang or to break out a new console with an established series. 

meanwhile I'm gonna save some money to buy a vita and uncharted: golden abyss.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope it's for PS3.. I don't want to buy a PS4 yet.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 3, 2012)

Being able to work on more than one game now gives hope that UC4 will be here sooner so that The Last of Us doesn't dominate their priority. As long as the quality doesn't waver. What kind of adventure would Drake go on next?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 5, 2012)

After fighting against Lazarevic's army, it's hard to take the enemies from U3 seriously.

Those guys in pretty suits and the white rappers are just ridiculous. 

My reaction was " Sigh. I'll just take down this small fry and move on. "

On a second note, it's weird how Chloe's face seems to have been remodeled in this game. It definitely looked different in UC2.

They didn't get Elena's face right either. The difference isn't as obvious as in Chloe's case but still visible.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 8, 2012)

Just finished the game.

It's definitely the best game I've played this year but I don't think it was as good as Uncharted 2 however it was better then Uncharted.

I'm glad that they did not go the supernatural route for the ending but the ending could have been a lot better, just felt more like a brute battle.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 8, 2012)

I actually always liked the supernatural theme around uncharted. It separates it from similar games and it adds to the whole ''unraveling history's mysteries'' thing.

The ending was weak. QTE fight with a henchman.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 17, 2012)

DLC maps are out today, as well as upcoming DLC previews:


----------



## Velocity (Jan 17, 2012)

QBnoYouko said:


> DLC maps are out today, as well as upcoming DLC previews:



Now the question is, do I bother buying the maps? Or do I just put Uncharted 2 in and play that instead?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 17, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Now the question is, do I bother buying the maps? Or do I just put Uncharted 2 in and play that instead?


If you're part of the Fortune Hunters Club, it's free, as well as the next seven upcoming DLC packs. The maps are cosmetic changes to UC2 maps, but I think it'll be as enjoyable in UC3's multiplayer modes.

I think what I'm really psyched for is the upcoming new Co-op Adventure.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 17, 2012)

New DLC is exciting but they haven't fixed the horrible aiming yet


----------



## Null Hypothesis (Apr 11, 2012)

Anybody get the new maps yet??


----------



## dilbot (May 23, 2012)

Forgive me for rezzing this.

But hell, to those of you who fucking love this series and the theme of exploration and lost civilizations and can't wait for the next game, I will highly recommend you check this out: 

A true story about a real person, Colonel Percy Harrison Fawcett, known to have unrivaled powers of endurance that some even went as far as to claim he was immune to death (sound familiar?). A world renown explorer who would venture into the deepest, darkest forests with little more than a machete and compass - who disappeared looking for a civilization deep in the Amazon in 1925. 

Search up The Lost City of Z. 

You won't be disappointed!!


*Spoiler*: _P.S_ 



It's a book


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 9, 2012)

anyone still playing it online? Launched an occasional co-op arena/adventure and got quite addicted. if anyone's up for some co-op my psn is jannekk


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 9, 2012)

I got this game the other week. My jump online. PSN is Ersanven.


----------

